# Do you look like a spider person???



## D Sherlod (May 21, 2017)

So I was at work and one of my customers found out I had tarantulas.
I am a manager at a major furniture store.
at the time I really didn't think about it.
But what does a spider person look like.

I'm a 50+ clean cut male ,,, and I'm a spider person ... 

How about you?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (May 21, 2017)

5' 10" tall, 14 years old, skinny 1.0, Asian with oddly bulging veins, has a very slightly emo haircut, enjoys wearing skinny jeans (too hot for that now), has been told that my jawline is sharp

Reactions: Like 5 | Helpful 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 21, 2017)

57, 5'11" big overstuffed Teddy Bear, long biker goatee, short crew cut, gray hair, soon to be Grandpa (couple of weeks). Started keeping at 17 in 1976-77

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3 | Award 2


----------



## chanda (May 22, 2017)

People generally don't think I look like a spider person - but that's only because I wear loose clothing to conceal the extra limbs and comb my hair over my lateral eyes. 

Actually, people think I look altogether "normal" - whatever that is. I'm in my late 40's with the ubiquitous "mom ponytail" and could stand to drop a couple of pounds. I'm not one of the fancy moms with flawless makeup, cute sweater sets, and matching designer shoes and handbags - I'm more on the casual, tomboyish side. I rarely wear makeup and typically dress in jeans or shorts (depending on the weather) and t-shirts, usually with some sort of cool (or at least nerdy/geeky) design on the front, though I do wear "grown up" clothes when the occasion demands it. While people don't necessarily think that I look like a spider person, it doesn't come as all that much of a surprise, either.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Timc (May 22, 2017)

i have been told I look like "a weirdo" before. But what do stupid people know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## GreyPsyche (May 22, 2017)

27 Years old. 6'0 180lbs, dirty blonde crew cut. Grey bloodshot eyes. Salt pepper mustache and goatee. Strong jawline and lots of tattoos...

Yep. Spider guy!

Maybe I should grow my dreadlocks back out and house an H maculata...hm...its gon be fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sasker (May 22, 2017)

When I go to reptile shows/fairs, the people I see can be roughly devided into two groups: tattoo-covered guys/girls wearing t-shirts with their favourite metal bands and inconspicuous biology enthusiasts (standard nerds!). I am no fan of heavy metal, so...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Informative 1 | Funny 7 | Helpful 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## GreyPsyche (May 22, 2017)

Hey, hey some of us play fiddle and folk music, we're not all rockers dude.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 22, 2017)

I've just been meaning to create this thread with a poll to see what music are all of you into  I've noticed that most of the people (including myself) who keep reptiles and spiders are metalheads/rockers haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (May 22, 2017)

I'm 5'0 90lbs , short blue hair, blue or green eyes and I listen to all kinds of music including metal lol. Yep spider woman.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4


----------



## chanda (May 22, 2017)

ledzeppelin said:


> I've just been meaning to create this thread with a poll to see what music are all of you into  I've noticed that most of the people (including myself) who keep reptiles and spiders are metalheads/rockers haha


And then there are those of us that like Barry Manilow and show tunes...

Ok, so I just like music of all sorts. My tastes range from the aforementioned Manilow and show tunes to classical, jazz, swing/big band, disco, country western, alternative, punk, top 40, classic rock - and of course, as a child of the 80's, I love "hair band" metal!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 22, 2017)

chanda said:


> And then there are those of us that like Barry Manilow and show tunes...
> 
> Ok, so I just like music of all sorts. My tastes range from the aforementioned Manilow and show tunes to classical, jazz, swing/big band, disco, country western, alternative, punk, top 40, classic rock - and of course, as a child of the 80's, I love "hair band" metal!


Yep, Hair is also my favourite  Not a child of the 80s tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina (May 22, 2017)

I'm a 5'3" chubby 50+ woman with usually short grey hair who listens to heavy metal and wears jeans and shirt. No tattoos, though, therefore I must be your average nerd. Still, people are surprised when they hear I keep spiders. 

On the other hand I've been keeping my snakes (Boas) in my office (in a medical company, research department) for years now and my boss likes to show them off to every visitor who stops by, often Big Pharma people. My collegue was at a meeting lately with people from all over Germany and when she said where she worked at, the reaction was: 'Oh, so you are from that snake company!' Guess my snakes are famous all over Germany by now, at least in med/pharma circles . Those people are not surprised when they hear I've spiders, too .

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 7 | Love 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 22, 2017)

Like the post! Seems we come in all varieties. Most people are not surprised I keep spiders I guess, now that I think of it. I'm 32yo woman 5'5'   and a bit boney with very long hair, living with boys and cats as well.  Oh, and I mostly like to be left alone as I go about my day  Except I do enjoy my family's company

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Xafron (May 22, 2017)

I've been told I look like a spider person even before I bought one.  Not sure why...here's a pic if that helps.

<pic removed>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Award 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 22, 2017)

sasker said:


> When I go to reptile shows/fairs, the people I see can be roughly devided into two groups: tattoo-covered guys/girls wearing t-shirts with their favourite metal bands and *inconspicuous biology enthusiasts (standard nerds!)*.


That's me, the pale woman with glasses and no tattoos. I'm 35. I dress casually/practically for comfort and seldom wear makeup.

My favorite genres of music are electronic (deadmau5 being my favorite), but I listen to a wide variety of music. I'm not really into heavy metal (unless sufficiently melodic), but I like other genres of rock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango (May 22, 2017)

I don't think I'm the stereotypical spider keeper or at least not the British one, I'm 6 4" short blonde hair with blue eyes clean shaven  I do have tattoos and I listen to all kinds of music including heavy metal, punk, indie etc.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AshS (May 22, 2017)

Nearly 28 5'8" male from the UK, blue eyes, short blond hair, clean shaven A few tattoos that can be hidden. Married with 2 kids, Listen to all kinds of music. 

I am still a spider person!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## D Sherlod (May 22, 2017)

Xafron said:


> I've been told I look like a spider person even before I bought one.  Not sure why...here's a pic if that helps.


I knew he would make an appearance when I started this thread .....

It just shows how wrong stereotypes are. The eight legged weirdos come from all walks of life

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gypsy cola (May 22, 2017)

I'm brown and hairy...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Marika (May 22, 2017)

I'm 30, 5'6", nerdy looking with dark curly hair and glasses. I never wear makeup and the only clothes I really like are (black) jeans and t-shirts. My favorite shirt says "I hate everyone"...I'm not a people person  I don't have any tattoos, but I do listen to some metal bands.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## EmilzHernandez (May 22, 2017)

I'm almost 17, 5'7, brown eyes, long curly brown hair with the ends dyed purple and blue. Just a little stubble, but overall shaven.  I wear hoodies, tank tops, and switch between athletic shorts and ripped jeans. I always wear my reptile necklaces and I always have headphones on or around my neck. Everyone knows me as the "one kid who owns all those reptiles and spiders".

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 22, 2017)

5.8". Stocky. Usually shaved bald (on my scalp, non of that manscaping), big moustache and tattoos. So unfortunately I'm probably in that "stereotypical" spider man looking owner.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Stugy (May 22, 2017)

Just some funny looking Asian who wears a jacket no matter how hot it is outside. Most people at my school have no idea that this kind of hobby exists lol so they are always surprised to hear that I keep scorpions xD
Edit: oh yeah and pretty scrawny lol
Edit 2: I just remembered that a girl in my chemistry class drew me so I'm gonna post that picture lmao. It's actually pretty accurate xD

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4 | Award 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 22, 2017)

Probably not to most people. I'm 42 years old, 6'6" with a very short crew cut, clean shaven face, and no tattoos or piercings.  In short, I look more like an overgrown boy scout.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 7 | Love 2


----------



## keks (May 22, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> I'm brown and hairy...


Brachypelma albopilosum?

I'm 50+ years old too, have very short grey hair (not coloured, I worked hard for every single hair !!!). I'm 5'3 tall (or short), like comfortable clothes and don't care for fashion. I am average.
My music depends on my mood, from pop to metal. When I am angry, I need hard sounds to calm down.
I do not look like I have tarantulas, but that's what I want. I never tell it to people in my neighborhood. Only my family knows it  . More is not necessary, people are very strange here. Like in Middle-Ages. Maybe I'm ending on the pyre when they know ....  .

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (May 22, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Like the post! Seems we come in all varieties. Most people are not surprised I keep spiders I guess, now that I think of it. I'm 32yo woman 5'5'   and a bit boney with very long hair, living with boys and cats as well.  Oh, and I mostly like to be left alone as I go about my day  Except I do enjoy my family's company


Are we the same person?? 

Do I really have to describe my physical attributes..? Lol. (Check out the avatar)

Anyway. 32, 5'5", thin, lacking curves, amber-green eyes. I do not know how to label my personal style...umm, depends? My personality is quirky enough, and my tastes are eclectic.

Nobody is surprised that I keep tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Love 7


----------



## viper69 (May 22, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> But what does a spider person look like.


Like nobody.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## volcanopele (May 22, 2017)

sasker said:


> When I go to reptile shows/fairs, the people I see can be roughly devided into two groups: tattoo-covered guys/girls wearing t-shirts with their favourite metal bands and inconspicuous biology enthusiasts (standard nerds!). I am no fan of heavy metal, so...


I guess based on those groups, I'm definitely in the latter.  No tats. Skinny guy in his 30s with glasses.  Often wears tech podcast or planetary science-related t-shirts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## patriotgator (May 22, 2017)

I guess I probably look like I could own some animals.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 22, 2017)

6'3 220lbs (1.9m 99kg for our metric friends) shaved head, lots of tattoos, long goatee. It has been said that I look like the "stereotypical reptile enthusiast" so I imagine tarantulas aren't a big stretch.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ghost56 (May 22, 2017)

Well, this is a little bit of an odd turn but why not.

6', 185-190lbs, lack of even facial hair so shaved with a normal short hair cut, brown hair & green eyes, extreme bikers tan, wear jeans & t-shirts with kd7's on the footsies. The heavier the metal, the better. Favorite band at the moment is "Rings of Saturn".
Everyone's surprised when they find out I own T's, so I guess I don't look like the stereotypical spider freak?? Definitely gotta be the lack of tattoos... Ya that's it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## milky (May 22, 2017)

I am a normal person.

Dreadlocks, tattoos, metal music...

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 22, 2017)

I'm 6'2, 190lbs and I have black hair with greenish/blue eyes, I'm a pretty inconspicuous non spider looking person lol...

I try to keep my double life a secret,  to most acquaintances anyway, my good friends know all about it.

It's just annoying having to explain why I own and keep so many arachnids to the common person... who can't seem to understand the reasoning behind it.

I prefer showing off to friends who are enthusiastic and get something out of it, seeing a group of people marvel at something they have never experienced before is quite pleasing

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface (May 22, 2017)

I am 25 years old. Generally rockin messy hair because I don't brush it, and wearing band tees. (I have a Brand New tee for every day of the week...I am literally wearing one right now). Not so much into heavy metal, but I do love me some screamo and punk and industrial and folk and and and anything that has a good heart or drumline. I have tattoos and piercings, but am very quiet and smiley. I like the description that @sdsnybny had...I'm an overstuffed teddy bear.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## chanda (May 22, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> It's just annoying having to explain why I own and keep so many arachnids to the common person... who can't seem to understand the reasoning behind it.


You just need some sort of built-in excuse. Mine is that I need them as "teaching supplies" because I teach summer school classes about bugs and spiders to elementary and middle school students. Of course, for a two-week class, I don't, strictly speaking, _need_ 25+ tarantulas, 5 or 6 different kinds of scorpions, an assortment of true spiders...and pretty much anything else I can get my pedipalps...er... _hands_ on! But most people prefer to accept that justification and not look too deeply into it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 22, 2017)

I'm 32 years old, 6'2, built like a brick outhouse, shaved head, neat-ish beard, no tattoos or piercings (but lots of scars), I tend to keep to myself and I mostly listen to UK Hip-Hop (although I do dabble in a bit of old school Drum & Bass, Grime, Classical and whatever else takes my fancy).

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Eek (May 22, 2017)

5'9"
179 lbs
No tattoos
No piercings
Short brown hair
Nobody believes I'm an engineer
Nobody believes that I play dungeons and dragons
No, I do not look like I would own 9 T's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ellenantula (May 22, 2017)

I am 51, petite with short naturally silver hair, wear very little or no makeup, overall a simple yet neatly attired woman.  I iron my pants.  I wear reading glasses.  
I probably look more like a librarian than an invert/reptile keeper.  Cats and parrots are probably my most believable pets.  lol

Goes to show you never can tell!

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Love 4


----------



## Magenta (May 22, 2017)

I'm 5' 2", 115lbs. I'm kind of androgynous looking, I have been mistaken for a guy, to be fair my head was shaved and I was wearing a judo gi, which hide any shape. Now my hair is just brown and curly. We get a lot of free t-shirts from tech conferences so I'm usually wearing something one of those + jeans. I'm pretty lazy when it comes to shopping, so free t-shirts are a win for me. 

I think the only reason people wouldn't be surprised about my keeping tarantulas is because I talk about them constantly. Except for the ladies in my knitting group. They seemed surprised.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (May 22, 2017)

keks said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum?
> .


This is FANtastiiiic!!!!!

For more than one reason. 

@gypsy cola, wasn't it an albo who haired your...well, ya know? 

Edit: I hate that Gypsy's quote did not appear at the top like I'd meant it to...hm..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## D Sherlod (May 22, 2017)

This has become very interesting. Getting an idea of what other keepers are like.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## D Sherlod (May 22, 2017)

Omg..... I had forgotten about that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (May 22, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> Omg..... I had forgotten about that


His love spuds hadn't.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Award 1


----------



## shutout2000 (May 22, 2017)

5' 8" and 160 pound male. I'm a weightlifter, enjoy biking, (ones without the engine strapped on  )..... are these spider guy traits??  I enjoy rock, or a mix of a rap/rock. I have kept a ton of other bugs and I used to keep a few different species of spiders which in itself tells you, spider guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## houston (May 22, 2017)

17, 5'6", short hair, allegedly scary blue eyes. I'm an art student in college and deffo look the part... If I'm not covered in clay there's iron oxide all over my face xD The Ts kinda are outweighed by the taxidermy and bone collecting, but either way people absolutely don't expect it

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 22, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> This has become very interesting. Getting an idea of what other keepers are like.


agreed, and thats why im not responding. dont need these randos knowing even more about me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## D Sherlod (May 22, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> agreed, and thats why im not responding. dont need these randos knowing even more about me.


Your sounding like an isolationist

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Walker253 (May 22, 2017)

Peter Parker looks like a spider guy, well more like a Spiderman. I am a regular guy, 6'1", too fat for what I like, but still athletic enough if you want to try and keep up. I surprise the unknowing when I say I have tarantulas. I love educating people to my hobby (sorry for all of you offended by the term "hobby' as seen in another thread).

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Moakmeister (May 22, 2017)

19, male, white, kinda skinny, really thick brown hair, I'm told that I'm handsome but that's a friggin lie. I like to have a beard but my family hates it so I'm clean-shaven.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Xafron (May 22, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> 19, male, white, kinda skinny, really thick brown hair, I'm told that I'm handsome but that's a friggin lie. I like to have a beard but my family hates it so I'm clean-shaven.


Grow the beard.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Venom1080 (May 22, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> Your sounding like an isolationist


no, just private.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leila (May 22, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> 19, male, white, kinda skinny, really thick brown hair, I'm told that I'm handsome but that's a friggin lie. I like to have a beard but my family hates it so I'm clean-shaven.


Aww, Moak, whatev. I've seen a pic of ya. You are a cutie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 22, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I like to have a beard but my family hates it so I'm clean-shaven.


I used to get loads of jip off mates for rocking a skinhead with a beard but I hate having hair on my head and I like having a beard so I kept it, I also figured they're probably not the sort of people I want to hang around with anymore 

Basically what I'm trying to say is, if you want to grow a beard, grow an effing beard.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gypsy cola (May 23, 2017)

Leila said:


> This is FANtastiiiic!!!!!
> 
> For more than one reason.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got a my crops dusted by a b. albo...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## keks (May 23, 2017)

Leila said:


> This is FANtastiiiic!!!!!
> 
> For more than one reason.
> 
> ...


@gypsy cola Omg, I read this thread, but didn't realise that it was an albo  . It wasn't my intention to open up old sores, but your posting reminds me to a B. albopilosum


----------



## 14pokies (May 23, 2017)

Ok I'll play.. I'm Irish.. So I'm short and broad shouldered.. Blue green eyes, 5'8 and try to stay around 200 pounds.. Any less and I look sick any more and I look obese..  

I'm 35 so the grays are creaping in.. I love my touch of gray look. I have a full mustache and beard .. I keep my hair one of two ways. A messy bed head Fohawk or damn near bald.. I wear a baseball hat when possible.

 I live in hoodies and shorts, I wear pants only when necessary.. I Mainly wear black, white/ khaki, dark blue or grey. 

I have stretched ear lobes a stretched labret and a lot of tattoo's.. 

People allways tell me I look sad which is hysterical.. I'm a clown that takes most things with a grain of salt.. I am a deep and creative thinker so I guess they mistake that for brooding.. My heavy brow and deep set eyes probably doesn't help much..

So I don't know if I look like a tarantula person since one of the smartest tarantula keepers I know is a female accountant another is a biker another an artist another is...well you get the idea.. 

There is no stereotypical looking Tarantula keeper.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Screamingreenmachine (May 23, 2017)

I'm 24, 5'9, thinner build, with a hairline that is slowly working backwards (screwed on both sides of the family with that and even more so with lack of being able to grow a good beard), glasses, and I love wearing Guy Harvey shirts or 3/4 sleeve shirts, and Sperry's. Shorts or pants, depending on what I'm feeling 
No one ever believes me when I say I love tarantulas, and then I'm hit with repulsed faces from most when they see pics, so I just sort of keep that info between friends and family unless I'm at an expo haha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## checkmate (May 23, 2017)

37, 5'6", had a manbun for about 2 years (final length was a couple of inches below mid back) but cut it real short this past Sunday. Tattoos, no piercings. I work out a bit but I don't look like a bodybuilder. I'm in jeans and black Chucks about 99% of the time. People are surprised I own Ts and most people I know are afraid of spiders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 23, 2017)

Leila said:


> Are we the same person??
> 
> Do I really have to describe my physical attributes..? Lol. (Check out the avatar)
> 
> ...



When I see your profile pic it makes me wonder ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 23, 2017)

Nice thread! 

Well okay..... I'll be 30 next month. Asian, 5'9 athletic build, with an undercut comb-over haircut that I always cut myself. I keep a goatee (because I look 14 if I shave it). I stay really active. How I dress? T-shirts and jeans, or shorts if it's warm. Usually Vans shoes, unless I need the Merrells for a grand day out.

Normal people are actually quite surprised when I tell them I keep reptiles and spiders. But it's never a shock to my students. Talk to me long enough, and you'll see my nerdy side stick wayyy out! 

I've always been interested in critters for as long as I can remember. My favorite childhood pastime was flipping rocks to see the alien world beneath. I'm actually a marine biologist. So most of my wardrobe consists of aquarium T-shirts from my job. I actually dated a girl once who pointed that out. "Do you own any non-aquarium shirts?" she would ask.

So music and tattoos? Alright, I have a single tattoo of a wave around a compass rose. Music: I actually adore celtic music! I listen to all others, depending on my mood. But I'm always so proud of myself for having and embracing some truly unique preferences. I can't stand when an entire room starts singing along to something I've never heard before. So with celtic music, I can do the same to everyone else. Don't think anyone cares, though

I somehow feel like I'm filling out an online dating profile here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2017)

Xafron said:


> Grow the beard.


Exactly.

My family absolutely hate my tash. Hate it. Makes not one jot of difference to me.

They're entitled to their opinion. I'm entitled to completely disagree with it.

GROW THE FACE FUR!!!







(Please note a parrot will definitely NOT grow from your head if you do).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Love 4 | Award 2


----------



## Leila (May 23, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> I somehow feel like I'm filling out an online dating profile here


 @Casey K, too bad this thread didn't exist before 'The Game' thread. I suspect we might have had even more participation on it. 

@Anoplogaster, I agree! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (May 23, 2017)

I think if you gonwith stereotypes, I look like a spider person. I have a few tattoos and some piercings and can be alternative in clothing. I actually don't like metal, but other forms of rock I love. I am very eclectic in music styles, ranging from celtic fiddles to System of a Down, and from Debussy to Wardruna. 
I'm a pagan, but not the lofty-treehugging-esotheric-kind. Very down to earth no nonsense person really.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Haemus (May 23, 2017)

I don't really look noteworthy to be honest. No tattoos, piercings, and a simple shaved head, very much a normal in-the-background looking guy. 

BUT the second I open my mouth about anything regarding politics, religion, or marriage, me owning tarantulas doesn't seem that surprising to people lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 23, 2017)

I guess I'll chime in. I am a male, 5'6 1/2, 250+ pounds, American of Mexican descent, I have a mustache, I do have a beard that I shave every few weeks. I have no ink, none of those other things. I do not like metal, rock in general, or any other type of American music. I like Mexican music (musica regional Mexicana). I wear T shirts and shorts. Usually I wear Spurs, Cowboys packers, or Longhorns attire. So no I don't loose like a spider person.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deb60 (May 23, 2017)

I'm 56 , getting old , and I'm that strange woman at work
, that doesn't look like I'd keep Ts as I'm not covered in piercings and tattoos , oh and I'm a grandmother so there must be something wrong with me . Please note I've nothing against people with tattoos, in fact I've got one hiding on my foot

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 4 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 23, 2017)

PanzoN88 said:


> I guess I'll chime in. I am a male, 5'6 1/2, 250+ pounds, American of Mexican descent, I have a mustache, I do have a beard that I shave every few weeks. I have no ink, none of those other things. I do not like metal, rock in general, or any other type of American music. I like Mexican music (musica regional Mexicana). I wear T shirts and shorts. Usually I wear Spurs, Cowboys packers, or Longhorns attire. So no I don't loose like a spider person.


Oh, I should probably say that I am 22.


----------



## MrTwister (May 23, 2017)

Six foot, 210. Beard...white male...pretty nondescript looking. Listen to everything but country. Interests outside of T's ranges from ripping quads and jeeps through trails to playing nerd board games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casey K (May 23, 2017)

@Leila - Definitely beats "the game" thread, lol....

I don't profile myself.  I allow others to do that for me.  I'm not certain if I look like a spider person or not but what can I say....looks can be deceiving.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Casey K (May 23, 2017)

5' 7" thick & curvy.  Not too heavy but not a light weight.  I'm not gonna post how much I weigh because it's irrelevant.  I'm white.  I need a tan but oh well, don't have time for it.  I have 1 tattoo (oh yeah I'm such a bad girl)- (sarcasm)- on my back right shoulder.  Dark hair....cat eyes. (Hazel but more of a yellow green than a brown green).

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 23, 2017)

Casey K said:


> I need a tan but oh well


Hey! There's nothing wrong with having pasty white skin

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Casey K (May 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Hey! There's nothing wrong with having pasty white skin


Lol....for a minute there I thought I'd lost my mind.  I thought Vin Diesel was responding to a post I made, lol..... Oh and it's not pasty white.  There's a difference.... The skin all over my body is the same color as my face/chest in my picture....I wouldn't call it "pasty"....more of an off white/cream color....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (May 23, 2017)

Don't know.  That's me in my avatar, so u can decide lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 23, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Don't know.  That's me in my avatar, so u can decide lol.


I dont know definitely a shifty looking character....probably lots of scary stuff in the closet.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## shutout2000 (May 23, 2017)

I noticed most of us are under six foot! Almost all are 5 foot something. Haha

Hmmmm.... makes a guy wonder?


----------



## Casey K (May 23, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> I noticed most of us are under six foot! Almost all are 5 foot something. Haha
> 
> Hmmmm.... makes a guy wonder?


I know, right?  It's all about the height.  Damn the weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 23, 2017)

might as well..
5'9 give or take, dark hair, glasses, paler skin color. enjoy metallica, green day, etc. but dont mind listening to just about anything. no tattoos, beard or anything. just a fairly normal looking dude. people are of course surprised to hear to i keep 40 giant spiders in the basement regardless of my appearance.
EDIT: except rap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 23, 2017)

Casey K said:


> I thought Vin Diesel was responding to a post I made


That's the second time I've been likened to him now (although the first time was when I was a lot skinnier and the exact words used were "Vin Diesel on crack")

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Trenor (May 23, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> I noticed most of us are under six foot! Almost all are 5 foot something. Haha
> 
> Hmmmm.... makes a guy wonder?


You realize that's the average range for human height right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Useful 1 | Award 1


----------



## Casey K (May 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> That's the second time I've been likened to him now (although the first time was when I was a lot skinnier and the exact words used were "Vin Diesel on crack")


Vin Diesel definitely looks like a spider person.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thistles (May 23, 2017)

Yes. I keep spiders, so I look like a person who keeps spiders. Because I look like me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 5 | Helpful 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Leila (May 23, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> might as well..
> 5'9 give or take, dark hair, glasses, paler skin color. enjoy metallica, green day, etc. but dont mind listening to just about anything. no tattoos, beard or anything. just a fairly normal looking dude. people are of course surprised to hear to i keep 40 giant spiders in the basement regardless of my appearance.


That's the spirit, Venom!!!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (May 23, 2017)

I'm 5'10, blonde, green eyes...relatively thin, being 165lb, not a beefcake, but good muscle structure  Being on the water a lot, I tan ridiculously easy.  No tats, piercings or anything...just me.  My dog is always with me, so I am known by most as a dog person...others know me simply as a fisherman....I'm happiest with a bent rod in hand and a dog at my side.

I love the people I know...I hate everyone else...my motto is "I hate people"...but I'm by no means unfriendly....maybe a little socially awkward though as I don't like crowds or a lot of noises.  And I hate shoes....if I lived in a warm climate I would wear sandals or go barefoot every day....socks are the worst.   I also hate jeans.

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 4 | Award 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> That's the second time I've been likened to him now (although the first time was when I was a lot skinnier and the exact words used were "Vin Diesel on crack")


 the British Vin diesel that's also a tarantula enthusiast

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shutout2000 (May 23, 2017)

Trenor said:


> You realize that's the average range for human height right.


Yeah, that's true. Where I live people are giants for some reason. Most people here are six foot or taller. It must be the cheese here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 23, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Yeah, that's true. Where I live people are giants for some reason. Most people here are six foot or taller. It must be the cheese here!


Yeah lots of big old corn/beef fed farm boys up your way.:wideyed:

Always makes me think of that line in the movie Stripes. 

One guy says, "It will be easy, like going into Wisconsin"

And the reply is   "Yeah, I got me a$$ kicked in Wisconsin once."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (May 23, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Yeah, that's true. Where I live people are giants for some reason. Most people here are six foot or taller. It must be the cheese here!


The land of the giants.


----------



## shutout2000 (May 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yeah lots of big old corn/beef fed farm boys up your way.:wideyed:
> 
> Always makes me think of that line in the movie Stripes.
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah. We got some rough characters around. Just don't walk downtown at night alone. One of my brothers got jumped once. I never got jumped, but I ran like a little girl at one point. I don't know what they wanted but they were chasing me. I wasn't sticking around to find out either. Typically when someone is chasing you that you don't know, they probably aren't interested in tea and crumpets or nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## D Sherlod (May 23, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Ok I'll play.. I'm Irish.. So I'm short and broad shouldered.. Blue green eyes, 5'8 and try to stay around 200 pounds.. Any less and I look sick any more and I look obese..
> 
> I'm 35 so the grays are creaping in.. I love my touch of gray look. I have a full mustache and beard .. I keep my hair one of two ways. A messy bed head Fohawk or damn near bald.. I wear a baseball hat when possible.
> 
> ...


Funny the only people that think there is a stereotypical tarantula keeper, is someone who never owned a tarantula.

By the way I'm irish as well, I was born in Dublin ,,, now live in Canada

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (May 24, 2017)

Dang @cold blood  that's a huge catfish.  The dog is Awesome   This is my best buddy Francis and his side kicks Wednesday and Dennis.  Yep, my boy cat is named Dennis lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (May 24, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Dang @cold blood  that's a huge catfish.  The dog is Awesome   This is my best buddy Francis and his side kicks Wednesday and Dennis.  Yep, my boy cat is named Dennis lol.


So cool that you named your cat after me...I'm flattered

Yeah, the dog (Dolly) is a pretty cool dog...little ball of fire, but well mannered enough that I can pretty much take her anywhere.  The cat was an incidental...I was actually salmon fishing....thing looked like a shark coming up from the dark...she was about 35lb...not bad for a channel cat.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## ediblepain (May 24, 2017)

Late 20's, hourglass figure, no make up, occult tattoos, thick glasses. Back of my head is shaved, and my short hair is somewhere between mad scientist and hobo. I wear men's pants and nerdy tshirts.. or long hippie skirts and tanktops. I look like a cat person, according to my bff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shutout2000 (May 24, 2017)

@cold blood what breed is your dog? I take mine places as well, and she is real well behaved. But she doesn't like boats, cars, or water, so I'm really limited.She doesn't really like anything that moves. My dog is a collie, the large breed. Kinda like lassie.  My parents got the dog for me when I was in my younger days so I didn't get to choose the breed since they were buying.  Although, I wanted a dog that would swim, and enjoy car rides with its head hanging out the window, I have had this dog for 12 years. Wouldn't dare get any other dog know. It's just such a good, honorable dog. I bred it when it when it was like 4 and kept one of the puppies. Well that got to 6 and died just this spring from health issues. My original dog was so sad, stopped eating and didn't want to do anything so I ended up buying another puppy for a around a grand which I think made it a little happier. Collie as well.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (May 24, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> @cold blood what breed is your dog? I take mine places as well, and she is real well behaved. But she doesn't like boats, cars, or water, so I'm really limited.


She is a boxer, my second...had a Doberman before the boxers...great breed.

Man that is limiting.  Dolly loves the boat...just fished a tournament with her in the boat last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Xafron (May 24, 2017)

Am I the only one in this entire forum that's over 6 foot?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xafron (May 24, 2017)

I feel like Gandalf walking through the Shire.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 24, 2017)

Xafron said:


> Am I the only one in this entire forum that's over 6 foot?


Na, I'm 6'2. There's a few others over the 6ft mark.


----------



## Xafron (May 24, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Na, I'm 6'2. There's a few others over the 6ft mark.


Greetings, fellow wizard.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## FrysLament (May 24, 2017)

I'm 6'1" with strawberry blonde hair, dark red beard. No tattoos. Typically keep a clean look, but sometimes let my hair and beard go into Sasquatch level wild. People that know me well aren't all too surprised I have T's. People that don't usually have that Marv from Home Alone look on their face when they find out. Don't know if I really classify as looking like a spider person.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 24, 2017)

Well, I'm a 16 year old Australian/Chinese hybrid at over 6', very skinny (no malnourishment or whatever, I just simply don't seem to put on weight no matter how much I eat), with black hair and glasses. I'm known as the biology nerd of my grade. TBH I'm more of a centipede person than a spider person, and my friends say that while my appearance doesn't suggest a centipede keeper, I apparently behave rather like a centipede. Personally the only parallel I can find between myself and a centipede is that, due to my extremely ticklish nature, we both react in similar ways to being touched unexpectedly.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Xafron (May 24, 2017)

Wow, the over-six-footers are everywhere suddenly...

I was over six foot before it was cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 24, 2017)

Im almost 21, about 5'11" and fairly lanky. Ive got more of a grunge-y style and mentality. RBF like you wouldnt believe. But ive always been the creepy-crawly lover anywhere ive gone, for the most part. Nobody was surprised when i started collecting, but i dont know if its appearance or action related.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deb60 (May 24, 2017)

Deb60 said:


> I'm 56 , getting old , and I'm that strange woman at work
> , that doesn't look like I'd keep Ts as I'm not covered in piercings and tattoos , oh and I'm a grandmother so there must be something wrong with me . Please note I've nothing against people with tattoos, in fact I've got one hiding on my foot


Oh if your not sure by I've got a tattoo hiding on my foot , I meant it's on my foot so most of the time you don't see it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 24, 2017)

ediblepain said:


> Late 20's, hourglass figure, no make up, occult tattoos, thick glasses. Back of my head is shaved, and my short hair is somewhere between mad scientist and hobo. I wear men's pants and nerdy tshirts.. or long hippie skirts and tanktops. I look like a cat person, according to my bff.


You're a girl??  
(Your profile doesn't say )

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TownesVanZandt (May 24, 2017)

No, I don´t think I look like the stereotypical spider person.

 I´m in my early 30´s, 176 cm (5.8 ft, I believe), normal built, blue eyes, long brown hair, no tattoos and I wear glasses. I listen to all kinds of genres of music (rock, electronica, classical, jazz and even some metal), but I dress normally and just tries to blend in without being noticed in any way in a crowd. If I removed my glasses, dressed up in black and had my hair loose (I normally have it in a ponytail) I could probably pass as one of those Norwegian black metal, neopagan folks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (May 24, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No, I don´t think I look like the stereotypical spider person.
> 
> I´m in my early 30´s, 176 cm (5.8 ft, I believe), normal built, blue eyes, long brown hair, no tattoos and I wear glasses. I listen to all kinds of genres of music (rock, electronica, classical, jazz and even some metal), but I dress normally and just tries to blend in without being noticed in any way in a crowd. If I removed my glasses, dressed up in black and had my hair loose (I normally have it in a ponytail) I could probably pass as one of those Norwegian black metal, neopagan folks.


Dark hair and blue eyes: such a stunning combination!! I always wished I had icy blue eyes. Infact, I am the only one of my 3 siblings who does not have blue eyes.
Meh, oh well... I have been told by multiple, unrelated strangers that I have "vampire eyes." This must be due to the prominent amber in them.  (my avatar pic is not a good reference, fyi)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 24, 2017)

Leila said:


> Infact, I am the only one of my 3 siblings who does not have blue eyes.


I'm the only person in my immediate family without blue eyes.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## basin79 (May 24, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'm the only person in my immediate family without blue eyes.


I'm the only one in my family without eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Love 1 | Creative 2 | Award 1


----------



## shutout2000 (May 24, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm the only one in my family without eyes.


Yet, you find some way to take of your T's! Remarkable! Someone give this man an award.

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Haemus (May 24, 2017)

Leila said:


> Dark hair and blue eyes: such a stunning combination!! I always wished I had icy blue eyes. Infact, I am the only one of my 3 siblings who does not have blue eyes.
> Meh, oh well... I have been told by multiple, unrelated strangers that I have "vampire eyes." This must be due to the prominent amber in them.  (my avatar pic is not a good reference, fyi)


Light toned eyes of any color can be very striking. Whenever I shoot a client who has trouble smiling I tell them that a beautiful smile always starts with the eyes and ends with the mouth

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Deb60 (May 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> You're a girl??
> (Your profile doesn't say )


Yes I'm a girl , an old one at that


----------



## aphono (May 24, 2017)

One blue one green eye.  I'm the only one in the whole extended family with that.    Sis has green, dad has violet eyes, mom grey. Every one else on both sides of family have brown...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (May 24, 2017)

Deb60 said:


> Yes I'm a girl , an old one at that


That was to @ediblepain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deb60 (May 24, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That was to @ediblepain.


Oh right , was going to say it does say female on my profile


----------



## D Sherlod (May 24, 2017)

Xafron said:


> Am I the only one in this entire forum that's over 6 foot?


Nope I am 6'1"


----------



## D Sherlod (May 24, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm the only one in my family without eyes.



Love the senegal parrot, I have a red belly, part of the same family ... sweet birds, very quiet compared to my african grey and quaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 24, 2017)

Deb60 said:


> Yes I'm a girl , an old one at that




That wasn't meant for you dear


----------



## basin79 (May 24, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> Love the senegal parrot, I have a red belly, part of the same family ... sweet birds, very quiet compared to my african grey and quaker


One of the reasons I chose a Senegal. Although she can be bloody noisey even for a "quiet" parrot.


----------



## vespers (May 24, 2017)

6' 3", 275 lbs, many tattoos (both arms are sleeved), somewhat brawny, shaved head, early 40's.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ediblepain (May 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> You're a girl??
> (Your profile doesn't say )


I'm sort of a girl. I was born intersex (XXY) but I have had surgeries and take estrogen to look more female. Sometimes I pass as a girl, sometimes I dont, and thats OK.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 5 | Award 1


----------



## ediblepain (May 24, 2017)

aphono said:


> One blue one green eye.  I'm the only one in the whole extended family with that.    Sis has green, dad has violet eyes, mom grey. Every one else on both sides of family have brown...


I have two different colored eyes too! One is blue and one is brown.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aphono (May 24, 2017)

ediblepain said:


> I have two different colored eyes too! One is blue and one is brown.


Cool!  the reactions are fun, right?


----------



## ediblepain (May 24, 2017)

aphono said:


> Cool!  the reactions are fun, right?


Usually people ask if I am wearing contacts, and then they don't believe me when I say "No". lol


----------



## aphono (May 24, 2017)

Only once did I get that...  a person whispered to a mutual friend: "does he know one of his contacts fell out.....?"

A couple times I've whipped out Intrauterine Cannibalism Syndrome..  then wait for them to figure that out.... when I see the flash of understanding in their eyes, I say he was delicious......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andrea82 (May 25, 2017)

ediblepain said:


> I'm sort of a girl. I was born intersex (XXY) but I have had surgeries and take estrogen to look more female. Sometimes I pass as a girl, sometimes I dont, and thats OK.


That's perfectly fine indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 25, 2017)

Dunno....do I?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sasker (May 25, 2017)

Vikingsblood said:


> Dunno....do I?


If we use@basin79 as reference, then I think you fit the profile. 

Shaved head...check
Facial growth...check

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## basin79 (May 25, 2017)

Vikingsblood said:


> Dunno....do I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You've definitely got a bit of a spider look about you. I think it's your eyes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 16 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## vespers (May 25, 2017)

sasker said:


> If we use@basin79 as reference, then I think you fit the profile.
> 
> Shaved head...check
> Facial growth...check


So apparently the average look of male spider people according to this thread, look something like Techno Viking. Or in our case, the Arachno Viking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 25, 2017)

vespers said:


> So apparently the average look of male spider people according to this thread, look something like Techno Viking. Or in our case, the Arachno Viking.


Man, Arachno viking......would have been a cool screen name...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> You've definitely got a bit of a spider look about you. I think it's your eyes.


No wonder I'm always hungry though, my chilicerae have no fangs...who knew?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Leila (May 25, 2017)

Vikingsblood said:


> No wonder I'm always hungry though, my chilicerae have no fangs...who knew?


You certainly are a technicolor spooder. Look at all those eyes. 
But yeah, @basin79, I am worried for our spider person- how ever shall he eat without fangs...? I shudder to think of his many lonely, cricket-less nights

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 25, 2017)

Brachypelma rainbowensis...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (May 25, 2017)

Vikingsblood said:


> No wonder I'm always hungry though, my chilicerae have no fangs...who knew?


They're tucked into purpose created holes within your face.

Don't worry, you have the tools to kill and eat. I'm not a monster.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 25, 2017)

Leila said:


> You certainly are a technicolor spooder. Look at all those eyes.
> But yeah, @basin79, I am worried for our spider person- how ever shall he eat without fangs...? I shudder to think of his many lonely, cricket-less nights


Nah, he'll be fine. Just feed him cricket soup till he molts again.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## D Sherlod (May 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> They're tucked into purpose created holes within your face.
> 
> Don't worry, you have the tools to kill and eat. I'm not a monster.


I thought they were retractable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 28, 2017)

Leila said:


> You certainly are a technicolor spooder. Look at all those eyes.
> But yeah, @basin79, I am worried for our spider person- how ever shall he eat without fangs...? I shudder to think of his many lonely, cricket-less nights


 Im glad someone is concerned for my care and well being around here, Leila. =)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 28, 2017)

Leila said:


> Dark hair and blue eyes: such a stunning combination!! I always wished I had icy blue eyes. Infact, I am the only one of my 3 siblings who does not have blue eyes.
> Meh, oh well... I have been told by multiple, unrelated strangers that I have "vampire eyes." This must be due to the prominent amber in them.  (my avatar pic is not a good reference, fyi)


 Yes, you do have that vampiric look about you, in a good way of course =)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## creepa (May 28, 2017)

Ok here we go..., just like on a dating site.

186cm. (6'1") overly stuffed (working on it) Asian teddybear with glases, short hair and something that looks like a moustache and a gotee...
No tattoos. (working on that to)
Mostly wearing jeans and hoody's.
Music-wise i listen to mostly EDM but i allso like late 80's and 90's hiphop and ofcourse 90's eurodance and what we call here happyhardcore... (@louise f )

So i guess thats not your stereotype spiderguy...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Vikingsblood (May 28, 2017)

Crap, and here all this time I thought I looked like Brad Pitt....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Leila (May 28, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> View attachment 241660




Man, that is gold! Yesss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jdoolittle761 (May 29, 2017)

Well whenever I say I own tarantulas I get "Really? You?" Keep in mind im a 16 y/o 6'3 muscular Asian male who listens to power metal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ondottr (May 29, 2017)

People are always shocked to learn that I love tarantulas, have one, and want a bunch more. Not sure if it's because I don't look like a spider person, or because basically no one keeps tarantulas here. I only know one other, my BF, and he doesn't know anyone else who has one. My friends and family from back home are not at all surprised because I've always brought home all kinds of bugs. I think they're more shocked that it took me so long to get a tarantula.
I look like my profile pic lol. I've got tats but they're hidden. Used to have piercings and dress more 'metal' too, but I had to tone it down for my job and now I look pretty boring.
I listen to mostly folk metal and rock. Also I knit, another surprising hobby apparently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoshnobobo (May 29, 2017)

I'm a big dude with a beard that runs a board game/card game shop. I don't think new people I meet are shocked. But people who have known me for a while that haven't seen me since I started collecting have a pretty big reaction when they hear I am over a hundred within a year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackCatPasta (May 29, 2017)

Im a 15 year old girl. 5'6" and I have naturally blackish brown hair, but I currently have it dyed black on the bottom and red on top. I am told i'm too pretty to have a spider, but here I am, happily raising a spiderling

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 29, 2017)

BlackCatPasta said:


> Im a 15 year old girl. 5'6" and I have naturally blackish brown hair, but I currently have it dyed black on the bottom and red on top. I am told i'm too pretty to have a spider, but here I am, happily raising a spiderling


Too pretty to have a spider? How insulting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------



## D Sherlod (May 29, 2017)

Ondottr said:


> People are always shocked to learn that I love tarantulas, have one, and want a bunch more. Not sure if it's because I don't look like a spider person, or because basically no one keeps tarantulas here. I only know one other, my BF, and he doesn't know anyone else who has one. My friends and family from back home are not at all surprised because I've always brought home all kinds of bugs. I think they're more shocked that it took me so long to get a tarantula.
> I look like my profile pic lol. I've got tats but they're hidden. Used to have piercings and dress more 'metal' too, but I had to tone it down for my job and now I look pretty boring.
> I listen to mostly folk metal and rock. Also I knit, another surprising hobby apparently.


Knitting mittens for T's,,, really Itty bitty mittens

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 30, 2017)

creepa said:


> Ok here we go..., just like on a dating site.
> 
> 186cm. (6'1") overly stuffed (working on it) Asian teddybear with glases, short hair and something that looks like a moustache and a gotee...
> No tattoos. (working on that to)
> ...


Yay for another 80s 90s hip hop fan

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 30, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm the only one in my family without eyes.


That's so you! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (May 30, 2017)

Dont know what a spider person should look like. But I`m sure it depends on the individual  I love black clothes only because it makes you look skinny  Haha
Love to paint my brown/reddish hair black.  Love tattoos have some and will have more. Love all kinds of music but mostly hard rock, reggae and 80`s and 90`s music.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns (May 30, 2017)

Ok. I join in. I look like a winsome teddy bear who has fangs. Getting over the hill.  Silver in my natural multicolored hair. Very strange:wideyed:. Brown eyes that glow in the dark.  Stubborn. Independent. Cranky. Loner. 
Love my dogs passionately. Love to read about mostly anything. 
Actually my close friends were knocked out when I told them I had gotten a T. Mainly because I used to be so terrified of spids. They're used to my -- er -- eccentric behavior. But most people react with shock when I proudly tell them I have my 6 spids. 
(Dirty secret:  sometimes I tell them on purpose just to see their eyes bug out).

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## creepa (May 30, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Yay for another 80s 90s hip hop fan


Cali where you at!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 30, 2017)

Literally the only music I listen to is the LOTR soundtrack.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 30, 2017)

Tbh I dislike the stereotype that all reptile/invert keepers must be pierced/tattooed all over. The invert hobby is for everyone, and it is about as liable to try and generalise the appearance of a spider person as it is to generalise a dog person, or human being in general. As a side note, am I the only one who has to deal with people often assuming, just because I like inverts, that I must therefore automatically hate dogs, cats and other more 'conventional' animals?


----------



## Vermis (May 30, 2017)

> Do you look like a spider person???


Dunno. What does a spider person look like?


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 30, 2017)

For a moment I thought I was on Tinder  jesus people

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (May 30, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Oh no it don't!!!!


Hahaha Well i aint that ms mac fatty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (May 30, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> I dislike the stereotype that all reptile/invert keepers must be pierced/tattooed all over


I got some of my tattoos long before i got spiders. But i think people often judge you when you keep spiders, to be a mental ill psycho tattooed all over.
1. You are not a psycho just because you keep spiders, and have tats
2. There`s nothing wrong with having no tattoos at all either. 
People should be just exactly as they feel like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ondottr (May 30, 2017)

D Sherlod said:


> Knitting mittens for T's,,, really Itty bitty mittens


Yessss! Gotta figure out how to make teeny tiny eight-armed sweaters for them too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magenta (May 30, 2017)

Ondottr said:


> Yessss! Gotta figure out how to make teeny tiny eight-armed sweaters for them too!



Would you call that a "T cozy"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (May 30, 2017)

I am a nurse and I am sure I don't look like a spider person to most people.  When my son tells his friends that I keep tarantulas I get that "really?" look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Nanchantress (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm a 50 year old female healthcare professional who wears mom jeans, t-shirts and crocs in my downtime.  No makeup, thick glasses, simple nondescript  hairstyle (often in a ponytail), with a colorful tattoo of flowers and butterflies in full view around my wrist and forearm. Kind of nerdy but did fly to another state just for 1 night specifically for a Twenty One Pilots concert, so pretty hip musical tastes too.  People are usually surprised  when they learn I keep tarantulas and roaches.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CyclingSam (Jun 2, 2017)

People are generally shocked when they find out I keep spiders. I am a 5'10" light-weight and I try to look like this whenever possible:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 4, 2017)

This was such a fun thread to read (all nine pages yes)  Maybe I'm just unhealthily curious about what other spider keepers are like because I know so few in person. 

More than one coworker has remarked that they'd have never guessed I kept tarantulas. Am a very petite, awkward Asian. My closet is divided between casual preppy / business casual (from my not-so-long-ago east coast college years ) and company t-shirts. I mostly wear the latter to work because I am a mechanical engineer. Just between you and me, though, I prefer the company of artsy types over that of engineers .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## nburgmei (Jun 4, 2017)

I've never been accused of looking like a spider person, but I did have someone say they weren't surprised when they found out I am a herpetologist. I'd say I'm pretty standard, normal looking guy. Not tattoos, metal band t-shirts, piercings, or non-standard hair colors. I imagine they were just a good judge of character.


----------



## shutout2000 (Oct 25, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Peter Parker looks like a spider guy, well more like a Spiderman. I am a regular guy, 6'1", too fat for what I like, but still athletic enough if you want to try and keep up. I surprise the unknowing when I say I have tarantulas. I love educating people to my hobby (sorry for all of you offended by the term "hobby' as seen in another thread).


I'm offended. You say 6' 1" is normal? If thats the case, at 5' 8" am I a midget?   Seriously though, I think 5' 10" is average. Phew, not to far from average.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 25, 2017)

Leila said:


> Dark hair and blue eyes: such a stunning combination!! I always wished I had icy blue eyes. Infact, I am the only one of my 3 siblings who does not have blue eyes.
> Meh, oh well... I have been told by multiple, unrelated strangers that I have "vampire eyes." This must be due to the prominent amber in them.  (my avatar pic is not a good reference, fyi)


You are a Vampire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 25, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> I'm offended. You say 6' 1" is normal? If thats the case, at 5' 8" am I a midget?   Seriously though, I think 5' 10" is average. Phew, not to far from average.


I said I am a regular guy. You changed it to “normal” and focused on the height aspect. Regular guy, meaning I do stupid things and say stupid things. Recognize Bro, lol. I’m well rounded, no pun intended. I have a wide variety of interests. Tarantulas  are just some of the things I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

How do spider people look like? :wideyed:


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 25, 2017)

Some of them are pretty scary looking.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## shutout2000 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep, you'd know it was one if you seen one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 25, 2017)

5 foot something, male teen, not a music person. kind of a history buff (profile pic) dirty blonde, half shaggy, half combed hair. Blue eyes, skinny.
People go REALLY!!!! when i tell people.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

PAHAHAHHA. I'm definitely scary-looking, like Pennywise.


----------



## Leila (Oct 25, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> How do spider people look like? :wideyed:


Read the thread to find out.  We all vary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

I dont think Im that scary when I went to tropical island beach party. All white, so pure and angelic

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm 31 5'8 165 from the chicagoland area, Go Bears!  Anyways I'm into sports and the outdoors and love all animals.  I'm pretty open when its comes to music.  My favorite being 90' S to early 2000' S rap and all rock music.  Lastly I have 2, kids a 1 year old daughter and a 5 year old son.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 25, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I dont think Im that scary when I went to tropical island beach party. All white, so pure and angelic
> 
> View attachment 255785


I love the position of your right hand, high five man

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love the position of your right hand, high five man



LOL


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 25, 2017)

I suppose sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.







See, I definitely look like a spider person in that picture. But in the picture below I'm totally normal looking.







It's in the lipstick. All spider people wear bright lipstick. Just ask @basin79. You should see his lipstick collection. It's right next to his basket tied to a rope, and lotion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Love 4


----------



## Grace Cannell (Oct 25, 2017)

People who have seen my tattoo know I am a spider person but I don't have my tummy area on show much haha. People don't seem too surprised when I say I like spiders as I am considered "odd" by old colleagues and those who don't know me well. I think I made it pretty damn clear I am a spider person last Halloween... 






[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I suppose sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you like.. stop.. being so pretty....
please
its actually killing me


..The spider people shall rule!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> I'm 31 5'8 165 from the chicagoland area, Go Bears!


LMAO...the bears



Ztesch said:


> My favorite being 90' S to early 2000' S rap


IMO rap died in 1994....old stuff has heart...new stuff is just bragging and boasting and not what rap once was.



Grace Cannell said:


> People who have seen my tattoo know I am a spider person but I don't have my tummy area on show much haha. People don't seem too surprised when I say I like spiders as I am considered "odd" by old colleagues and those who don't know me well. I think I made it pretty damn clear I am a spider person last Halloween...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang...you almost look like a Klingon with that forehead makeup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 25, 2017)

@ShyDragoness take this to the inbox.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grace Cannell (Oct 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Dang...you almost look like a Klingon with that forehead makeup.


Well I was going for a artistic take on the Curly Haired T (using a common name I know), but a klingon is equally as halloween appropriate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## MissHarlen (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't think I do

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I suppose sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are as pretty (and as sassy ) as a Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple. 
Not a spider person, but "the" spider person.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> Well I was going for a artistic take on the Curly Haired T (using a common name I know), but a klingon is equally as halloween appropriate


Either way, pretty intense makeup.



MissHarlen said:


> I don't think I do



You just _look _like a sweet and good person_._....lol, whatever that means.   If you are actually a mean person, change your look...hehe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I suppose sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was 100% sure that you were sexy as hell 

My Italian instinct rarely betray me. And, no really... those morons saying crap like "chubby girl" in certain threads I've read.

Frankly, would enjoy a truck full of "chubby girls" like you.

But don't think, not even for a minute, that I'm "flirting" (I'm too old for you, let's not joke) just that, I'm a man that *appreciate *and *recognize *beauty no matter if in a picture (like @Leila ones, btw) or the 'beauty' present in one of my sword canes 

Brava miss moxie, because your beauty is a genuine one for me... IMO a touch of rebellion, but not vulgar, instead a gentle, soft, and intelligent one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 5


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I suppose sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11 | Love 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


>



So cute! You look like a Caribena versicolor! 

Red and green.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Worst clown....EVER!  I can just see the kiddies running in the opposite direction.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Promise me that one day we will Tag Team in a kinda Crusade against humanity, mate 

Dressed/with those colours for a lot of fun! Someone, eventually, will even create Skybound 'action figures' of us!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Worst clown....EVER!  I can just see the kiddies running in the opposite direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


That's better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 25, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> (I'm too old for you, let's not joke)


It's cliche to say but age really is just a number. Everyone has their preferences. Anthony Hopkins makes my knees weak, for example.

But then again, I've got daddy issues.



basin79 said:


>









You look more like a moth person IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


blame my dad.. I just wanna plait that beard..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

That sounded wrong. Lol. I mean the color reminded me of versi.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Anthony Hopkins makes my knees weak, for example.


There ya go, Hopkins _looks_ like a serial killer...and Chris actually _is_ one....match made in heaven?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> blame my dad.. I just wanna plait that beard..


Alas I'm unable to grow a beard. A tash I can do though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> plait


definition please...that's not a word used over here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> There ya go, Hopkins _looks_ like a serial killer...and Chris actually _is_ one....match made in heaven?


 It's more about Hopkins' intelligence and demeanor that does it for me than his looks, but hey. Serial killers are people too. I'll try anything once.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> definition please...that's not a word used over here.


Yeah it is. Plait braids are a thing. Just probably not something a dude would come across on the daily. I believe plaiting can be used in clothing construction as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah it is. Plait braids are a thing. Just probably not something a dude would come across on the daily. I believe plaiting can be used in clothing construction as well.


I stand corrected...thanks for the braiding lesson my dear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Just probably not something a dude would come across on the daily.


We almost do in theatre.


miss moxie said:


> I believe plaiting can be used in clothing construction as well.


Correct. Hated that class. I am not made for sewing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 25, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Correct. Hated that class. I am not made for sewing.


Samesies. I'm too delicate for manual labor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2017)

Without the tash I don't look like a spider person at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Without the tash I don't look like a spider person at all.


Nice hat.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Nice hat.


Indeed.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Nice hat.


Wow, really?  I bet like 10 snakes died for that snake hat.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Without the tash I don't look like a spider person at all.


Nice looking retic..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 25, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Nice looking retic..


She was absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 25, 2017)

@cold blood Haha I thought you might get triggered by this.  Well hey there is always next year rite?  Its Trubisky and the Bears time to shine this year. You will see in a couple weeks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 25, 2017)

And rap was good until they started overdoing it with the auto tune and this new nonsensical jibber jabber.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shutout2000 (Oct 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Without the tash I don't look like a spider person at all.


Uh, yeah dude. You don't look like the type that would enjoy any living creature.... Do you? Nice hat btw. I think I might get myself one. Pick it up at Walmart or?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Without the tash I don't look like a spider person at all.


Oooo...  The snake priest. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 26, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> And rap was good until they started overdoing it with the auto tune and this new nonsensical jibber jabber.


The ting goes skrrrrrra...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow this was really fun to read.  I like knowing more about the other people on here.  It is like a dating profile, lol.  

I am 39, more curvy than skinny.  I look like Garth from Wayne's world with dark glasses, blonde hair, and I make lots of goofy faces, lol. Unlike Garth, I am female, wear makeup, like to dress in my cool t shirts, boots, and the occasional cute dress.  I have a lot of tattoos but I have had them for much longer than my spiders.  They are colorful and happy looking tattoos, nothing very metal.   I listen to lots of different kinds of music.  My faves are Tom Waits, the Ramones and the Pixies. I spend a lot of time meditating, reading, walking my dogs, and watching movies.  I used to be way more punk rock and adventurous than I am now that I am nearing 40, moved to the country, and am raising a little child.  
No one is very surprised that I keep Ts because I have always had a lot of hobbies.  Usually people seem surprised in general because they don't know much about Ts and have not met someone who keeps them before.  They usually want to know why and I say it is for work but I have way more Ts than I actually need for work.  Hahaha.  

I attached some pics of my dogs because I loved seeing the other pics on here!  @cold blood your dog is adorable!  
Radar was born blind and he is a little sweety. And then Sasha is a big burly ball of energy.  They were both rescue dogs and are Rottweiler mixes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I attached some pics of my dogs because I loved seeing the other pics on here! @cold blood your dog is adorable!


Isn't she though.













20170411_110601



__ cold blood
__ Apr 28, 2017
__ 4



						Dolly and Martha the bulldog
					
















Resized952017032895102328



__ cold blood
__ Mar 28, 2017
__ 6


















Resized952017021795112849



__ cold blood
__ Feb 19, 2017
__ 11



						AF Poecilotheria boxeri

Spent her time as a juvie terrestrial, but like most pokies, as an...
					
















Resized952016112395181339



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2016
__ 14



						Dolly dog
					
















Resized952016111295142737



__ cold blood
__ Nov 12, 2016
__ 4



						watch your fingers

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 26, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Tom Waits


Takes a special kind of person to appreciate some of his stuff. Brilliant musician.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 26, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Takes a special kind of person to appreciate some of his stuff. Brilliant musician.


Yes- people either absolutely love him or they just don't get it.  He is one of a kind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 26, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> The ting goes skrrrrrra...


Pretty sure that was written about my car...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it insulting or a compliment to look like a spider person?


----------



## AusBugKid (Oct 26, 2017)

5'9", a little heavy set. Currently rocking a super 80's mullet with a door knocker goatee, baggy black t-shirts with jeans or cargo shorts. Fairly standard metal guy, though I'm actually more into country and folk than anything. A good collection of tattoos, though a short sleeve shirt and long pants will cover all of them. 

What does a bug person look like? (Started with scorps,  don't feel the right to identify as a spider person just yet.)


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Is it insulting or a compliment to look like a spider person?


I suppose it all depends how it's delivered. The the human us screwing up their face whilst saying "and they look like a spider person" then that'd be insulting if you allow yourself to feel insulted that is.

If they're wide eyed and nodding like a puppy whilst saving "and they look like a spider person" than it's complimentary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I suppose it all depends how it's delivered. The the human us screwing up their face whilst saying "and they look like a spider person" then that'd be insulting if you allow yourself to feel insulted that is.
> 
> If they're wide eyed and nodding like a puppy whilst saving "and they look like a spider person" than it's complimentary.


I will take it as an insult then when people say it doesn't surprise them


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 26, 2017)

Me and my 2 kids 


My 2 Boston Terriers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I will take it as an insult then when people say it doesn't surprise them


Nah, don't be insulted!  Lol. I definitely don't feel insulted by ignorant, misinformed people who make that "ermagherd, ewwwww" face because I love spiders. (There are more than a few of my coworkers who have made that annoying reaction... But these are also people who have zero clue about anything aside from their sheltered, small-town lives; it is difficult to expect much from them.)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I will take it as an insult then when people say it doesn't surprise them


That's up to your good self. Me I'm not bothered what others think about my appearance. I know I look like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle. And I'd look like this whether I kept spiders or sugar gliders.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That's up to your good self. Me I'm not bothered what others think about my appearance. I know I look like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle. And I'd look like this whether I kept spiders or sugar gliders.


Great attitude!


----------



## vespers (Oct 26, 2017)

The average person probably thinks we're all like Josh Taft the spider farm guy from "Eight Legged Freaks".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4 (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm a short little woman in my sixties. I have dark hair with some gray in it and dress in comfy clothes. Most of my friends think I should be sitting in a chair knitting surrounded by grandchildren and yappy lapdogs...ummm, no thanks. Most people are shocked when they find out I keep spiders and insects, they just don't get it, lol.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 5


----------



## Deeser (Oct 26, 2017)

Lol! What an entertaining read 

People tend to be surprised and shocked that I keep spiders and snakes. They all live in my home-office behind locked door and house tours always end in surprise when guests come upon that room. 

I'm 29, 6'4" with blue eyes and brown hair. I work as project manager for a telco and dress the part of your typical office worker. I DO have stretched ears though and am a pretty obvious ganja enthousiast, so maybe a little more edgy looking than the average office stiff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZHESSWA (Oct 26, 2017)

I would say I definitely do not look like a spider person at first glance. I'm a 20 year old male college student at MSU that's currently majoring in pre-med. I have my medical marijuana card and can party with the best of them. I love music and my two favorites would probably be rap and rock. However, anyone that knows me knows that I love animals. Specifically at a young age I was always fascinated with the scary misunderstood animals such as spiders, scorpions, snakes, sharks, etc. I love tarantulas with a passion as they're so diverse, beautiful, and utterly fascinating. I take great pride in showing off my collection to friends and family as well!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 26, 2017)

I messed up shaping up my facial fuzz and had to lop the lot off so now walking around looking like a giant man-baby.

Or a young Chief Wiggum after chemo... I dunno.




I want my beard back

Reactions: Funny 7 | Love 2


----------



## Serpyderpy (Oct 26, 2017)

To an outside person I guess I wouldn't look like a spider person. I'm only a 20 year old kinda small, scraggly brown haired, pale with chunky glasses female who doesn't really go out very much and has terrible social issues face to face. I think people expect me to own soft and adorable animals like rabbits or hamsters... and I do own hamsters, in fact, I adore hamsters to death, but I guess they also don't expect to find out that I have snails, millipedes, spiders, beetle larvae, wasps and a ton of other things not very far from where their enclosures are.

People that_ know_ me know I have wierd interests, but I haven't exactly been vocal about me keeping my creepy crawly critters. Sometimes I get rather confused replies, sometimes I get the inevitable 'why' and sometimes they just don't care at all. Only a handful of people seem to really get with the idea and be alright with it or even ask questions and share in that passion. I guess with the multitude of interests I have that no one gives a toss about, I shouldn't be all that surprised that my animals are yet another subject that's cast aside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I messed up shaping up my facial fuzz and had to lop the lot off so now walking around looking like a giant man-baby.
> 
> Or a young Chief Wiggum after chemo... I dunno.
> 
> ...


Aye definitely some sort of Chernobyl man baby without the facial decorations. That poor woman. Talk about needing stitches.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 26, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I messed up shaping up my facial fuzz and had to lop the lot off so now walking around looking like a giant man-baby.
> 
> Or a young Chief Wiggum after chemo... I dunno.
> 
> ...


Lovely 

Kinda class A Hooligan of once 

joking my man

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm waiting for ChrisLXXlXs description.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm waiting for ChrisLXXlXs description.


Keep dreaming. He will never tell us these things...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 26, 2017)

he's probably a mafia crime lord

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm waiting for ChrisLXXlXs description.


Round face. Blue eyes. Quite a large nose with a mustache. Dresses almost exclusively in blue dungarees with a red jumper. Red hat. White gloves and brown boots.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Helpful 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> Keep dreaming. He will never tell us these things...


Maybe we should tag him first

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Maybe we should tag him first


@Chris LXXIX

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mila (Oct 26, 2017)

I dress and do my makeup like i go to every beyonce and ariana grande concert and that i go clubbing every weekend to EDM and house music but in reality i listen to heavy metal, collect a worrying and frankly obsessive amount of animals and spend my weekends cleaning up poop and throwing tantrums over my animals not eating

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 26, 2017)

why so many heavy metal fans?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mila (Oct 26, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> why so many heavy metal fans?!


 theres a tarantula called metalica. it'd be rude not to appreciate metal.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> why so many heavy metal fans?!


Unsure. Seems a lot of tarantula keepers have ruddy awful taste in music.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Unsure. Seems a lot of tarantula keepers have ruddy awful taste in music.


Haha and what does the great parrot keeper listen to?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Haha and what does the great parrot keeper listen to?


The Doors, The Jam, Pink Floyd, The Smiths, The Stranglers, Morrissey, Nirvana, Johnny Cash, Rolling Stones are my staples. But then there are loads of single songs I like from loads of artists. Hang Me Up To Dry by Cold War Kids is getting listened to a lot. I love 1980's love ballads. 1980's music really.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The Doors, The Jam, Pink Floyd, The Smiths, The Strangers, Morrissey, Nirvana, Johnny Cash, Rolling Stones are my staples. But then there are loads of single songs I like from loads of artists. Hang Me Up To Dry by Cold War Kids is getting listened to a lot. I love 1980's love ballads. 1980's music really.


Never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, listened to one song and didn't care for it, he's good , never listened to them.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sad 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 26, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> why so many heavy metal fans?!


Don't know but when it's used in feeding vids etc. it sends my cringe reflex into overdrive.

I noticed there's a fair few Hip-Hop heads and a couple of Drum & Bass heads on here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That's up to your good self. Me I'm not bothered what others think about my appearance. I know I look like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle. And I'd look like this whether I kept spiders or sugar gliders.


A--a bulldog licking piss off a nettle????!!!!:wideyed: :wideyed:
@basin79 you have the funniest sayings lol!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The Doors, The Jam, Pink Floyd, The Smiths, The Strangers, Morrissey, Nirvana, Johnny Cash, Rolling Stones are my staples. But then there are loads of single songs I like from loads of artists. Hang Me Up To Dry by Cold War Kids is getting listened to a lot. I love 1980's love ballads. 1980's music really.


"We Used to Vacation" is another Fantastic song by Cold War Kids. Some of my absolute favorite songs to listen to/sing. In fact, I am about to listen to the song I just mentioned. 

Edit: I do not listen to metal. I am fond of a bit more melody than that genre offers. If I had to label my most typical genre, it'd be indie/post-rock/experimental-rock.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, listened to one song and didn't care for it, he's good , never listened to them.


Kid. Ya gotta get outta the house more often lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

crone said:


> A--a bulldog licking piss off a nettle????!!!!:wideyed: :wideyed:
> @basin79 you have the funniest sayings lol!


It's a popular saying in the UK.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 26, 2017)

crone said:


> Kid. Ya gotta get outta the house more often lol.


But... the spiders are inside the house.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The Doors, The Jam, Pink Floyd, The Smiths, The Stranglers, Morrissey, Nirvana, Johnny Cash, Rolling Stones are my staples. But then there are loads of single songs I like from loads of artists. Hang Me Up To Dry by Cold War Kids is getting listened to a lot. I love 1980's love ballads. 1980's music really.


I'm a fan of all those but I would have to add Jimi Hendrix, Lynard Skynard of course Bob Marley and some Red Hot Chilli Peppers.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm a cronish type of woman with reddish dark brown hair with kick ass cool silver all over it and through it. 
I crochet, embroider, cross stitch, practice my swordwork while sitting--and clean my gun. 
EVERYBODY freaks when they find out I have Ts and stop them when they go to kill a spid in my presence...  Cane gung fu. 
I am like my Brachypelma albopilosum MF.  Deceptively docile. To the shin. Yeah. It hurts. Leave that cute lil spid alone. 
And blues is what I listen to, with AC/DC plus other rockers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

crone said:


> I'm a cronish type of woman with reddish dark brown hair with kick ass cool silver all over it and through it.
> I crochet, embroider, cross stitch, practice my swordwork while sitting--and clean my gun.
> EVERYBODY freaks when they find out I have Ts and stop them when they go to kill a spid in my presence...  Cane gung fu.
> I am like my Brachypelma albopilosum MF.  Deceptively docile. To the shin. Yeah. It hurts. Leave that cute lil spid alone.
> And blues is what I listen to, with AC/DC plus other rockers.


You are the sweetest bad*** ever!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, never heard of it, listened to one song and didn't care for it, he's good , never listened to them.


You have never heard of the doors...or Pink Floyd?   Impossible...every kid over 14 in the English speaking world has heard "Another Brick in the Wall".   Here, I will enlighten you....

Reactions: Agree 7 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You have never heard of the doors...or Pink Floyd?   Impossible...every kid over 14 in the English speaking world has heard "Another Brick in the Wall".   Here, I will enlighten you....


Another Brick is akin to Light My Fire by The Doors. Their most famous song but absolutely no where near their best.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Apologies, I was going through a tunnel and it echoed.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You have never heard of the doors...or Pink Floyd?   Impossible...every kid over 14 in the English speaking world has heard "Another Brick in the Wall".   Here, I will enlighten you....


Or "Wish You Were Here" which has recently been destroyed by Avenged Sevenfold. Or "Comfortably Numb" "Young Lust". Seriously, these guys revolutionized everything. I like the Beatles, but Pink Floyd was the real british invasion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You have never heard of the doors...or Pink Floyd?   Impossible...every kid over 14 in the English speaking world has heard "Another Brick in the Wall".   Here, I will enlighten you....


Glad I wasn't missing much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Glad I wasn't missing much.


Wash out your mouth you filthy beast.

Floyd have made so many unbelievably good songs.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Wash out your mouth you filthy beast.
> 
> Floyd have made so many unbelievably good songs.


I'm not getting much out of it. Give me your favorite.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm not getting much out of it. Give me your favorite.


My favourite Floyd? That's impossible. It depends what mood I'm in.

Welcome to the machine.
Time.
Money.
Comfortably Numb.
Hey You.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 26, 2017)

The whole dark side of the moon album is great.  Add in magic mushrooms and your in for a good time!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> My favourite Floyd? That's impossible. It depends what mood I'm in.
> 
> Welcome to the machine.
> Time.
> ...


Shine on You Crazy Diamond.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> My favourite Floyd? That's impossible. It depends what mood I'm in.
> 
> Welcome to the machine.
> Time.
> ...


Kinda slow paced. Not something I can do stuff to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Kinda slow paced. Not something I can do stuff to.


Do stuff to?

Just sit down and enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Another Brick is akin to Light My Fire by The Doors. Their most famous song but absolutely no where near their best.


Agreed, my favorite just might be "Learning to Fly"...great song.

Try this one on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Do stuff to?
> 
> Just sit down and enjoy it.


Music is what I lift weights to and kill time with. I don't know if I've ever say back and listened to anything.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Music is what I lift weights to and kill time with. I don't know if I've ever say back and listened to anything.


To be honest unless I'm in the bath or drunk I don't. Which is a shame as I love it.


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Are you guys kidding me?? I can lie on my bed staring up at the ceiling whilst listening to a playlist of my favorite songs for quite some time (if I am in the mood to do so.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Agreed, my favorite just might be "Learning to Fly"...great song.
> 
> Try this one on...


My rufilata just ran and hid. Thanks alot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Kinda slow paced. Not something I can do stuff to.


You mean like "Shakedown Street"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> Are you guys kidding me?? I can lie on my bed staring up at the ceiling whilst listening to a playlist of my favorite songs for quite some time (if I am in the mood to do so.)


Not me. Too boring.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> My rufilata just ran and hid. Thanks alot.


They always do that, it wasn't the song

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not me. Too boring.


I actually listen to music rarely as well...I generally have AM on the radio...espn radio or something like that.

But sometimes....


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You mean like "Shakedown Street"?


Yup. Too slow. Almost boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> They always do that, it wasn't the song


Not mine. Hides on a weekly to monthly basis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

I figured you would hate that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not me. Too boring.


I am tryng one more pink Floyd song on you...not a popular one by any means, but one of my all time favotites....its not fast, but its upbeat and just a happy kind of song....




Saemus is another great one, but you gotts love dogs, its a song about an old hound dog, and the dog's yappin' and  howlin' away in the background...I love it.

Its gonna be too slow for you, but just think of sitting on the porch with a lemonade chillin' to the max.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I am tryng one more pink Floyd song on you...not a popular one by any means, but one of my all time favotites....its not fast, but its upbeat and just a happy kind of song....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are persistent.. 

Alright. I can understand the charm behind some of the songs, but it's still not something I think I can enjoy.

@grumpycow3  you disagree with what I can enjoy???

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Sad 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not me. Too boring.


I am so easily amused, afterall. That is why I enjoy your internet company, ya know..?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> I am so easily amused, afterall. That is why I enjoy your internet company, ya know..?


Wow, you really are. 

Really, I'm not knocking your music, just saying it's not for me. Cuz you know, it sucks. 
.
.
.
jok

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Wow, you really are.
> 
> Really, I'm not knocking your music, just saying it's not for me. Cuz you know, it sucks. (Jok)


I'm not sure you know my taste in music, tbh; although I am quite certain you'd not enjoy it, Sir 'Do you even lift??'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> I'm not sure you know my taste in music, tbh; although I am quite certain you'd not enjoy it, Sir 'Do you even lift??'


You like Pink Floyd, how good can it be? 

Really though, give me some examples then.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> Are you guys kidding me?? I can lie on my bed staring up at the ceiling whilst listening to a playlist of my favorite songs for quite some time (if I am in the mood to do so.)


I generally listen to music whenever I go outside (to drown out everything else) or when I'm trying to go to sleep (to drown out my brain lol), that's it for the most part.


----------



## Leila (Oct 26, 2017)

Why? You won't like any of it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Leila said:


> Why? You won't like any of it.


We'll see.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Serpyderpy (Oct 26, 2017)

I have noticed a great number of metal fans in the community. I listen to some myself but not consistently, wouldn't call myself a metalhead or anything like that. Maybe people think tarantulas are sort of a 'metal' thing to own? I don't really know if putting heavy metal over a tarantula video really rakes in the views but hey, you do you.

I don't really know if audio enhances a feeding video. I'm not one to talk, though, I listen to all kinds of genres and types of music. I took a short video of my one and only spider tucking into a bean weevil whilst I had a longplay video of Chakan: The Forever Man on the Sega Megadrive playing in the background. Of course it made it's way into the video. Maybe if I ever get into tarantulas or bigger inverts and post feeding videos, I'll use megadrive/genesis music as my background audio.

Catch me feeding my big ol' spiders whilst Green Hill Zone plays in the background.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 27, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> why so many heavy metal fans?!


A lot of tarantula keepers with good taste in music.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## tjs028 (Oct 27, 2017)

23 years old. 6'3" 280 pounds and played football in undergrad. Longish hair with a beard. Working on my masters in biology and teach human anatomy labs at the university. I think all biologist have hobbies that most would consider odd so I doubt the fact I keep tarantulas would surprise my students one bit lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost56 (Oct 27, 2017)

@Venom1080 Here, try Korn's cover. Skip to like 1:20 if you don't like the slow part.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> @Venom1080 Here, try Korn's cover. Skip to like 1:20 if you don't like the slow part.


Much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Much better.


I'm interested in what sort of metal you listen to.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> I'm interested in what sort of metal you listen to.


Nothing special. 

Sabaton, metallica, WASP, Judas priest, Iron maiden, avenged sevenfold, Black Sabbath, etc. 
And anything similar to those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> Sabaton, metallica, WASP, Judas priest, Iron maiden, avenged sevenfold, Black Sabbath, etc.
> And anything similar to those.


Nice, I'm more into extreme metal.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Nice, I'm more into extreme metal.


I thought so. 

Just curious, can you give me some examples?


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 27, 2017)

titanium, steel , iron, copper and much more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I thought so.
> 
> Just curious, can you give me some examples?


Depends what you like.
Fast/technical - Cryptopsy (94 - 98 era)
Suffocation (91 - 95), Demilich - Nespithe... That's what I listen too mostly. Depends on what vocal style you like too, obviously I'd think you know about slayer, megadeth etc...
I could go on for hours talking about metal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Depends what you like.
> Fast/technical - Cryptopsy (94 - 98 era)
> Suffocation (91 - 95), Demilich - Nespithe... That's what I listen too mostly. Depends on what vocal style you like too, obviously I'd think you know about slayer, megadeth etc...
> I could go on for hours talking about metal.


Almost 25 years ago I used to listen to songs like those (still they are on my heart):











I fail to realize what freaking happened, what freaking 'changed' for end with crap like Nu Metal and whatever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Depends what you like.
> Fast/technical - Cryptopsy (94 - 98 era)
> Suffocation (91 - 95), Demilich - Nespithe... That's what I listen too mostly. Depends on what vocal style you like too, obviously I'd think you know about slayer, megadeth etc...
> I could go on for hours talking about metal.


This one was legendary IMO


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 27, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Almost 25 years ago I used to listen to songs like those (still they are on my heart):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me although I'm young I honestly believe extreme metal is way over produced it's off putting, I like the sound of early metal the best.
You listen to an album like effigy of the forgotten and then the pinnacle of bedlam it just doesn't compare.

I've never listened to overkill or deathstrike I have a lot of bands to check out.


----------



## Georgia B (Oct 27, 2017)

This is a fun thread! I look like a cute suburban soccer mom but I’m actually far too lazy to put my kids in soccer. They wanted a pet, but I’m far too lazy to have a dog. Hence the tarantulas. People are shocked to learn that. 

I’d rather listen to talk radio than music any day of the week. Though lately I’ve been listening to a lot of 21 Pilots one account of the aforementioned children.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Depends what you like.
> Fast/technical - Cryptopsy (94 - 98 era)
> Suffocation (91 - 95), Demilich - Nespithe... That's what I listen too mostly. Depends on what vocal style you like too, obviously I'd think you know about slayer, megadeth etc...
> I could go on for hours talking about metal.


I like to hear the lyrics more or less.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I like to hear the lyrics more or less.


Good luck with the bands I mentioned then


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Good luck with the bands I mentioned then


Suffocation sounds interesting.


----------



## JoP (Oct 27, 2017)

I've been told I don't "look" like I'd be a spider person either. I'm a slender, feminine, average-looking law student. No tattoos or piercings (save for a few in my ears). I kind of prefer that people not suspect my fondness for arachnids outright; it makes their reaction that much better when they do connect the dots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Much better.


Lol,now I see you just have bad taste in music...they butchered that song....I actually feel bad for the song...lol.

To me the stuff you listen to is just noise...I don't like noise.   But I still like you just fine....as a person...lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Lol,now I see you just have bad taste in music...they butchered that song....I actually feel bad for the song...lol.


Is that even possible? There's someone for every genere out there. 

I think you're just old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Kinda slow paced. Not something I can do stuff to.


Yeah. You seem like the sort to spot-clean & feed while listening to...

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah. You seem like the sort to spot-clean & feed while listening to...


Great song....first concert I ever attended.  Bad company is a very under rated band.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> To me the stuff you listen to is just noise...I don't like noise.   But I still like you just fine....as a person...lol.


You mean like a profile pic off the internet.  

You think  that's noise huh.. lol..





Not knocking you , Paul, just think CB would get a kick out of this.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Great song....first concert I ever attended.  Bad company is a very under rated band.


Well it wasn't my first concert but I agree, they don't get the appreciation they deserve. They helped me with my identity crisis. I am bad company, but I am a shooting star!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> but I am a shooting star


That's actually my favorite song of theirs...I love songs that tell a story.



Venom1080 said:


> You mean like a profile pic off the internet.


Clarification please.


Venom1080 said:


> You think that's noise huh.. lol..


I have had friends into that, so I have heard stuff like that, in small doses it isn't all that intolerable  I'd just rather listen to Jerry or Bob most of the time....

oh, that's Garcia and Marley btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Well it wasn't my first concert


This was spring of 1991...and I wasn't actually there to see Bad Company, The Steve Miller Band was headlining (Damn Yankees opened, they sucked balls)...but Bad Company put on such a show, they were incredible...still one of the best outdoor concert performances I have ever heard...Steve Miller was great, too, but Bad Company brought down the house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> This was spring of 1991...and I wasn't actually there to see Bad Company, The Steve Miller Band was headlining (Damn Yankees opened, they sucked balls)...but Bad Company put on such a show, they were incredible...still one of the best outdoor concert performances I have ever heard...Steve Miller was great, too, but Bad Company brought down the house.


Abra, Abracadabra. What a great song for the current season.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That's actually my favorite song of theirs...I love songs that tell a story.
> 
> 
> Clarification please.
> ...


Didn’t picture you as a reggae guy lol. More like old rock Led Zeppelin en such. But Greatful Dead definitely lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you look like a spider person???

You mean like leaving a dragline behind you?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Didn’t picture you as a reggae guy lol. More like old rock Led Zeppelin en such. But Greatful Dead definitely lol


Oh I love Zepplin, too...one of the best of all time...my favs revolve around water...go figure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Do you look like a spider person???
> 
> You mean like leaving a dragline behind you?


You win.  That was a good laugh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Do you look like a spider person???
> 
> You mean like leaving a dragline behind you?


Does toilet paper count?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Does toilet paper count?


nerd

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> nerd


P'shaw, labels.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Does toilet paper count?



Like stuck on your shoe as you leave a public restroom?  I don't know if that would indicate a spider person, as much as it would someone that had unforeseen difficulties in the stall.  I have to admit, it is pretty funny to see someone walking around oblivious to the toilet paper on their shoe...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Like stuck on your shoe as you leave a public restroom?  I don't know if that would indicate a spider person, as much as it would someone that had unforeseen difficulties in the stall.  I have to admit, it is pretty funny to see someone walking around oblivious to the toilet paper on their shoe...


 Agreed. Just the other day I watched some drunk guy walk around with this long piece of it, all around his ankle. His friend was walking behind him and picked up a piece on his shoe that fell off his buddy in front of him. Both were oblivious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That's actually my favorite song of theirs...I love songs that tell a story.
> 
> 
> Clarification please.
> ...


Love me some Bob.  Especially when I'm having a bad day.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That's actually my favorite song of theirs...I love songs that tell a story.
> 
> 
> Clarification please.
> ...


"Like you as a person" 
We've never met. I'm different in person. 

Jerry, Bob... Who?


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Oh I love Zepplin, too...one of the best of all time.



Zeppelin!  My favorite band, especially the first two albums (still magical).  As a guitarist myself, my guiding lights are Jimmy Page & Peter Green.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## campj (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Depends what you like.
> Fast/technical - Cryptopsy (94 - 98 era)
> Suffocation (91 - 95), Demilich - Nespithe... That's what I listen too mostly. Depends on what vocal style you like too, obviously I'd think you know about slayer, megadeth etc...
> I could go on for hours talking about metal.


There are lots of newer bands that are as good as the old ones: Excoriate, Venenum, Cruciamentum, Disma, Blood Incantation, Dead Congregation, Nucleus, Hooded Menace, Khthoniik Cerviiks, Funebrarum, Domains... and many others.

On topic, I look like just some random dude standing in a river waving a stick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

campj said:


> On topic, I look like just some random dude standing in a river waving a stick.


If you shout "Let my people go" then you'll look like you're practicing for a Moses play.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 27, 2017)

campj said:


> On topic, I look like just some random dude standing in a river waving a stick.


That's a valuable tool, not a stick...It must be loved and cared for, and in return it gives many gifts.

Watching an experienced fly fisherman work is a beautiful thing to behold....Lots of fly fishermen around my parts, but not many are very good...When I worked on the rivers (DNR) it drove me nuts watching some of these guys.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 27, 2017)

I guess I will just sit in the corner playing SOAD and electro swing  I don't think I look like a spider person but people don't tend to be surprised that I keep Ts. I dont tend to fit in so I think when people find out I keep fuzzy leg children they either ask dumb questions or go "oooh so is that why you're so..." and never finish the sentence(or say they'd kill the animals I find beloved but eh)  Its 3am I should go to sleep

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## campj (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That's a valuable tool, not a stick...It must be loved and cared for, and in return it gives many gifts.
> 
> Watching an experienced fly fisherman work is a beautiful thing to behold....Lots of fly fishermen around my parts, but not many are very good...When I worked on the rivers (DNR) it drove me nuts watching some of these guys.


What's DNR? And what do guys fly fish for over there? Pike and bass? Usually you'll be chucking big heavy streamer flies for those fish which is more difficult and less elegant looking than casting little dry flies. I'm a trout guy, and fish dries and nymphs mostly.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

campj said:


> What's DNR? And what do guys fly fish for over there?


DNR=Department of Natural Resources

Very few fish for pike or bass with a fly rod here...I have a 10 weight for musky and pike, but rarely get a chance to even use it.

Here inland its stream trout...brookies, bows and browns...generally they're not too big...otherwise its all the great lakes (the tribs)...steelhead, big browns, coho and Chinook.  I worked on the great lakes.


Browns are big here, Milwaukee harbor is one of the best places in the world in terms of both size and numbers, 8lb is an average to small brown, 20lbers are caught almost regularly (24lb is my biggest)....steelies are steelies...big beautiful and a blast.    This is a smaller than average steelhead I got while perch fishing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> DNR=Department of Natural Resources
> 
> Very few fish for pike or bass with a fly rod here...I have a 10 weight for musky and pike, but rarely get a chance to even use it.
> 
> ...



That fish is so sparkly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> As a guitarist myself, my guiding lights are Jimmy Page & Peter Green.


And not this man? He was wicked.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 256059


Ah ah, kinda Mickey look :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'm waiting for ChrisLXXlXs description.





Leila said:


> Keep dreaming. He will never tell us these things...





grumpycow3 said:


> he's probably a mafia crime lord


Height: 1.82 X + or - 80/85 KG 

Good body shape for an almost 40. I have a shaved head (with razor and shaving foam, lol) now, but used to have pretty long (my record was 10 years) 'straight like spaghetti' hairs. 

A lot of tattoos but 'you' don't see those (no hands, fingers, neck, obviously head) and better that way since, aside a couple (a cobra, a Chinese dragon on my right arm/chest)  the rest are political themed ones. Pool time is always a funny lolz moment 

For the joy of @crone  in Autumn/Winter I look like this v






Classic style for life, the Lombardy - Venetia one.



basin79 said:


> Round face. Blue eyes. Quite a large nose with a mustache. Dresses almost exclusively in blue dungarees with a red jumper. Red hat. White gloves and brown boots.


That's Mario, my brother

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Oct 28, 2017)

campj said:


> There are lots of newer bands that are as good as the old ones: Excoriate, Venenum, Cruciamentum, Disma, Blood Incantation, Dead Congregation, Nucleus, Hooded Menace, Khthoniik Cerviiks, Funebrarum, Domains... and many others.
> 
> On topic, I look like just some random dude standing in a river waving a stick.


Yes, there is exceptions blood incantation is amazing


----------



## Pokie11 (Oct 28, 2017)

17 years old, 5'6", nerdy-looking girl from Czech republic. Long brown wavy hair with bangs, green and brown eyes. No tattoos, and I love to wear jeans and hoodies. I love rock, punk and metal. My friends told me that they are waiting for me to grow 4 more limbs. They say that it´s only a matter of time till I become one of those fluffy creatures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I suppose sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Hi


Which me are you talking to-- the normal one or the spider one?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Which me are you talking to-- the normal one or the spider one?


I don't know now  :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> You're one in the same !


Nonsense. They're clearly 2 different women.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Nonsense. They're clearly 2 different women.


See, @darkness975? He gets it. But @basin79  keeps all his wisdom in his mustache and he's got a very large mustache so he must be very wise.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> See, @darkness975? He gets it. But @basin79  keeps all his wisdom in his mustache and he's got a very large mustache so he must be very wise.


I shall take your word for it, since I am not familiar with @basin79 s mustache.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> That fish is so sparkly!


Trout can be beautiful...its part of the draw I suppose.   Just look at this brown trout in full spawning colors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 256108
> 
> Trout can be beautiful...its part of the draw I suppose.   Just look at this brown trout in full spawning colors.


I like that it looks to be wearing very heavy blue eye shadow. Reminds me of Mimi from The Drew Carrey show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 28, 2017)

Am I the only guy who listens to real music?  Cough cough classical.  



 








 









https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XEkDsUrmFC4

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JI6JfJXcUjU

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cQxHB7yJxJo
You better listen to them, took so long copying and pasting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yall just listen to people bang disgusting notes on the guitar and listen to people cussing, you guys need piano in your life.





 








 








  The gift of Chopin.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Am I the only guy who listens to real music?  Cough cough classical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love some big music.

https://youtu.be/GXFSK0ogeg4
https://youtu.be/rTFUM4Uh_6Y

Also this is on my play list. Theme from Inspector Morse.
https://youtu.be/okafNPLStwU


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 256108
> 
> Trout can be beautiful...its part of the draw I suppose.   Just look at this brown trout in full spawning colors.


wow that is gorgeous.  Where do you go fishing?  Is it Lake Michigan? We have a pier out here at our local beach on the Puget Sound.  We get lots of salmon and also crabs.  It is so wonderful to live near the water.


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Yall just listen to people bang disgusting notes on the guitar and listen to people cussing, you guys need piano in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it all- some of my favorite composers.  I grew up playing piano and played a lot of these songs so while I enjoy it, I have some odd personal associations with classical music.  I think that's why I like Tom Waits so much because he is a pianist at heart.


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Height: 1.82 X + or - 80/85 KG
> 
> Good body shape for an almost 40. I have a shaved head (with razor and shaving foam, lol) now, but used to have pretty long (my record was 10 years) 'straight like spaghetti' hairs.
> 
> ...


Well I just always imagined that you looked like Furio from the Sopranos, but I guess I was wrong!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Yall just listen to people bang disgusting notes on the guitar and listen to people cussing, you guys need piano in your life.


Preferably played at 90bpm and accompanied by some dusty breaks and a Londoner rhyming about what comes into his head after a massive psychedelic binge 

I do occasionally like to unwind to a spot of classical music with a cup of tea and some scones, I'm not completely uncultured, old chap


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

Not bad, @Chickenfeeder100 but I'm more into...














But I'm a little intense. Not sure if that comes across on these boards...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> wow that is gorgeous.  Where do you go fishing?  Is it Lake Michigan? We have a pier out here at our local beach on the Puget Sound.  We get lots of salmon and also crabs.  It is so wonderful to live near the water.


Yeah I am like 2 blocks from Lake Michigan.   Funnily enough, we have the same basic fishery in Lake Michigan, in fact most of our strains come directly from Washington and Oregon...especially our steelhead strains like the Skamania and Chambers creek, for example.

And that's also where our original coho and Chinook stock came from.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yeah I am like 2 blocks from Lake Michigan.


Like that's special.  Lake Michigan is so big, I'm practically 2 blocks from it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Like that's special.  Lake Michigan is so big, I'm practically 2 blocks from it.


Yeah its huge...so big it actually has more in common with the ocean than it does with standard inland lakes...tides, currents, etc....I always explain it as more of a series of rivers, covered by a lake.    Wind direction can cause water temps to drop 20 degrees in a matter of hours, even on a 100 degree day...its definitely special.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Oct 28, 2017)

Georgia B said:


> This is a fun thread! I look like a cute suburban soccer mom but I’m actually far too lazy to put my kids in soccer. They wanted a pet, but I’m far too lazy to have a dog. Hence the tarantulas. People are shocked to learn that.
> 
> I’d rather listen to talk radio than music any day of the week. Though lately I’ve been listening to a lot of 21 Pilots one account of the aforementioned children.


I like a few 21 pilots songs. I pretty much like a lot of music styles though.


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 256115
> View attachment 256117
> View attachment 256119
> 
> ...


Awesome!  I am 2 blocks from the Puget Sound, not a big deal @miss moxie because it is also big like Lake Michigan. 

It is quite a treat getting salmon. I grew up in Idaho so of course I love trout and grew up fly fishing there (usually catch and release)- but wow- it is different with the large bodies of water. Over the summer we had some stress in the house because we had TOO MUCH SALMON and not enough room in the freezer.  What a problem to have! Only a few miles away is a reservation where we can buy salmon for cheap too, including very cheap chum to give to the dogs, which they love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yeah its huge...so big it actually has more in common with the ocean than it does with standard inland lakes...tides, currents, etc....I always explain it as more of a series of rivers, covered by a lake.    Wind direction can cause water temps to drop 20 degrees in a matter of hours, even on a 100 degree day...its definitely special.


I've seen it. It was incredible. But I've always loved the water. Never got to see the ocean until I was 19 but I was floored immediately. If I live in a cabin with tons of windows on waterfront property with a couple acres, I'd die satisfied.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yeah its huge...so big it actually has more in common with the ocean than it does with standard inland lakes...tides, currents, etc....I always explain it as more of a series of rivers, covered by a lake.    Wind direction can cause water temps to drop 20 degrees in a matter of hours, even on a 100 degree day...its definitely special.



But the Great Lakes are always so cold.  Down here the Gulf gets 85 degrees in the summer, which is about right for me, but then you have to watch you don't step on stingrays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 28, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> But the Great Lakes are always so cold.  Down here the Gulf gets 85 degrees in the summer, which is about right for me, but then you have to watch you don't step on stingrays.


Okay, I KNOW you mean in the water but I'm a smart so I thought about the poor Florida resident who goes to step into their shower, half asleep, and step on a stingray. Getting into your car and sitting on a stingray.

But then I remembered that's what the alligators are for, so.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> But the Great Lakes are always so cold.  Down here the Gulf gets 85 degrees in the summer, which is about right for me, but then you have to watch you don't step on stingrays.


There is that, its a coldwater lake....but its also nice on those hot summer days, because the breeze off its akin to industrial air conditioning.  You can go out a few miles in the hot summer, and you might need a sweatshirt or fleece, yet get home and its oppressively hot...conversely, because its sooooo large, that volume of water rarely freezes, and as a result, in winter it actually keeps things around the lake milder...sometimes we can get 8 inches of snow, but by the lake, it just rains.

But no, there's nothing dangerous living in the water...great for the dogs...I can't imagine running the dog on a beach and having it step on a ray, or get munched by a bull shark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 256115
> View attachment 256117
> View attachment 256119
> 
> ...


You look like a spy from a James Bond movie in all your pictures.  Must be the sun glasses!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> You look like a spy from a James Bond movie in all your pictures.  Must be the sun glasses!


I have really sensitive eyes, and it tends to be really bright on the water.  I live in sunglasses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I have really sensitive eyes, and it tends to be really bright on the water.  I live in sunglasses.


You’re either very small or your sunglasses big.


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I have really sensitive eyes, and it tends to be really bright on the water.  I live in sunglasses.


Polarized?  

I use polarized every time I go fishing to see through the Water better.

Actually I use them all the time while outside or driving.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 28, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Not bad, @Chickenfeeder100 but I'm more into...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you wanna go?!? 




Edit:  I thought this was a challenge to see what music is the most intense.


----------



## Leila (Oct 28, 2017)

Nobody is as cool as my nephew wearing my sunglasses.

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> You’re either very small or your sunglasses big.


I'm average size...5'10 and a half and 165lb...but I have a narrow head, so its hard to find glasses that fit...I often buy childrens sizes.....on the water I don't care about the look though,  just want my eyeballs protected, and I want them to perform well.


darkness975 said:


> Polarized?
> 
> I use polarized every time I go fishing to see through the Water better.
> 
> Actually I use them all the time while outside or driving.


There is *only* polarized...the rest are just fashion statements.  Just got a new pair of Costa del mar, which are specifically designed for use around water.   Maui Jim and costa have the best polarization available when it comes to the water.


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I'm average size...5'10 and a half and 165lb...but I have a narrow head, so its hard to find glasses that fit...I often but childredns sizes.....on the water idon't care about the look though,  just want my eyeballs protected.
> 
> 
> There is *only* polarized...the rest are just fashion statements.  Just got a new pair of Costa del mar, which are specifically designed for use around water.   Maui Jim and costa have the best polarization available when it comes to the water.



I have that problem with my regular glasses.  My face is smaller and thus I don't want those giant frames that appear to be all you can find anywhere.  It's super annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I'm average size...5'10 and a half and 165lb...but I have a narrow head, so its hard to find glasses that fit...I often buy childredns sizes.....on the water I don't care about the look though,  just want my eyeballs protected, and I want them to perform well.
> 
> 
> There is *only* polarized...the rest are just fashion statements.  Just got a new pair of Costa del mar, which are specifically designed for use around water.   Maui Jim and costa have the best polarization available when it comes to the water.





cold blood said:


> I'm average size...5'10 and a half and 165lb...but I have a narrow head, so its hard to find glasses that fit...I often buy childredns sizes.....on the water I don't care about the look though,  just want my eyeballs protected, and I want them to perform well.
> 
> 
> There is *only* polarized...the rest are just fashion statements.  Just got a new pair of Costa del mar, which are specifically designed for use around water.   Maui Jim and costa have the best polarization available when it comes to the water.


Twas being daft. "I live in sunglasses".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Love it all- some of my favorite composers.  I grew up playing piano and played a lot of these songs so while I enjoy it, I have some odd personal associations with classical music.  I think that's why I like Tom Waits so much because he is a pianist at heart.


Oof, you must really really good, the William tell overture is extremely hard, the ballads are the easiest of them.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

Leila said:


> Nobody is as cool as my nephew wearing my sunglasses.
> View attachment 256120


Massively disagree. (The pic won't last long so Jack Nicholson)

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Massively disagree. (The pic won't last long so Jack Nicholson)


Ah so you want to play the "disagree" game eh? Well, take that Evil Lynn!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> View attachment 256114
> 
> 
> Well I just always imagined that you looked like Furio from the Sopranos, but I guess I was wrong!


Ah, Furio was funny as hell... but he's from the South (the Southern part of Italy) so another culture, style, and even (not joking nor I want to 'discriminate', just facts) ethnicity


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

Leila said:


> Nobody is as cool as my nephew wearing my sunglasses.
> View attachment 256120


I love that picture on the left behind your nephew. Middle Eastern womens?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Oof, you must really really good, the William tell overture is extremely hard, the ballads are the easiest of them.


I was pretty good when I was a teenager. Chopin was my favorite. After high school I stopped playing and forgot a lot, unfortunately. I have a piano now so trying to play again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah, Furio was funny as hell... but he's from the South (the Southern part of Italy) so another culture, style, and even (not joking nor I want to 'discriminate', just facts) ethnicity


He was a great character. Very sad when he left the show. 
Do you have blonde hair? Like a blonde Furio?  Don't a lot of Northern Italians have light hair and whatnot?


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I was pretty good when I was a teenager. Chopin was my favorite. After high school I stopped playing and forgot a lot, unfortunately. I have a piano now so trying to play again!


Oscillate Wildly by The Smiths. Probably not the hardest (I don't know I'm not a pianist) but that is a phenomenal instrumental.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Do you have blonde hair? Like a blonde Furio?  Don't a lot of Northern Italians have light hair and whatnot?


We are a mixed 'breed' 

Longobards, Austrian, Celt French... in the Eastern part you have Northern Italians with Slav surnames (like in Friuli Venezia Giulia region) etc

My hairs are light brown but you can't see those now because I'm "zero" shaved, ah ah

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Massively disagree. (The pic won't last long so Jack Nicholson)


Please humans, some kid doesn’t rock sunglasses like Jack. Stop being ridiculous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> We are a mixed 'breed'
> 
> Longobards, Austrian, Celt French... in the Eastern part you have Northern Italians with Slav surnames (like in Friuli Venezia Giulia region) etc
> 
> My hairs are light brown but you can't see those now because I'm "zero" shaved, ah ah


I see. I had a friend whose family was from Northern Italy and we were often mistaken for siblings (my ancestry is basically Viking- very light hair, blue eyes that hate the sun, very pale skin).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I see. I had a friend whose family was from Northern Italy and we were often mistaken for siblings (my ancestry is basically Viking- very light hair, blue eyes that hate the sun, very pale skin).


You seem sexy as hell, dear... your husband is lucky, high five to him


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You seem sexy as hell, dear... your husband is lucky, high five to him


Lol. Thanks, man. You are definitely my favorite Italian, lol.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I love that picture on the left behind your nephew. Middle Eastern womens?


Ha! Yeah, a very old photo of my aunts and grandmother on my dad's side of the family. (I was wondering if someone would notice that. Lol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

Leila said:


> Ha! Yeah, a very old photo of my aunts and grandmother on my dad's side of the family. (I was wondering if someone would notice that. Lol)


I notice everything, it's also part of my job (IRL I mean) 

Great picture, and very beautiful ladies (just like you are). Jordan, Lebanon etc womens are hot

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Am I the only guy who listens to real music? Cough cough classical.


Sure hope so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Am I the only guy who listens to real music?  Cough cough classical.


I don't think you are the only one 

Despite the lot of stuff I can listen to, I'm one. Opera as well, a friend of mine do that for living and his music master (a piano very skilled man) he's also the 'menthor' here in Pavia city of Ambrogio Maestri*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambrogio_Maestri


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Height: 1.82 X + or - 80/85 KG
> 
> Good body shape for an almost 40. I have a shaved head (with razor and shaving foam, lol) now, but used to have pretty long (my record was 10 years) 'straight like spaghetti' hairs.
> 
> ...


Yuuummm.  My heart is pounding still.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> And not this man? He was wicked.


Robert Johnson, the sleek Grammostola pulchra King of blues.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2017)

crone said:


> Robert Johnson, the sleek Grammostola pulchra King of blues.


Yes he was awesome, eh? I love the 'legends' behind him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 28, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Awesome!  I am 2 blocks from the Puget Sound, not a big deal @miss moxie because it is also big like Lake Michigan.
> 
> It is quite a treat getting salmon. I grew up in Idaho so of course I love trout and grew up fly fishing there (usually catch and release)- but wow- it is different with the large bodies of water. Over the summer we had some stress in the house because we had TOO MUCH SALMON and not enough room in the freezer.  What a problem to have! Only a few miles away is a reservation where we can buy salmon for cheap too, including very cheap chum to give to the dogs, which they love.


If you ever have too much salmon again, feel free to send it to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 28, 2017)

Chickenfeeder100 said:


> Do you wanna go?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listz. The super star rocker of classic music. This man had groupies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 28, 2017)

crone said:


> If you ever have too much salmon again, feel free to send it to me.


Meeee too. Nothin better than some good salmon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## campj (Oct 28, 2017)

@cold blood Your trout are bigger than what's in most of the rivers here, with the exception of some of the spring creeks... look like some great catches! Still though, there's great fast-action fly fishing with beautiful views here in Idaho, and I love catching ten to twelve inch rainbows all day if the currents are complicated and the fish are attacking dry flies with complete abandon.

Here are my playgrounds. The kid is my ten year old daughter wrecking Fall Creek with a three weight.


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 28, 2017)

campj said:


> @cold blood Your trout are bigger than what's in most of the rivers here, with the exception of some of the spring creeks... look like some great catches! Still though, there's great fast-action fly fishing with beautiful views here in Idaho, and I love catching ten to twelve inch rainbows all day if the currents are complicated and the fish are attacking dry flies with complete abandon.
> 
> Here are my playgrounds. The kid is my ten year old daughter wrecking Fall Creek with a three weight.
> View attachment 256150
> ...


Oh. Hell. I'm moving lol!


----------



## cold blood (Oct 28, 2017)

campj said:


> @cold blood Your trout are bigger than what's in most of the rivers here, with the exception of some of the spring creeks... look like some great catches! Still though, there's great fast-action fly fishing with beautiful views here in Idaho, and I love catching ten to twelve inch rainbows all day if the currents are complicated and the fish are attacking dry flies with complete abandon.
> 
> Here are my playgrounds. The kid is my ten year old daughter wrecking Fall Creek with a three weight.
> View attachment 256150
> ...


Yeah, that's a beautiful place. 

I hear ya though, love fishing the riffs with dry flies.  One of my favorite times was fishing a big stretch of riffles on a river in the rockies...caught fish all day, fish hitting every drift...none of them were big (10-12" might have been the biggest), but it was still fun a time I will never forget. 

While I haven't fished your state, I _have_ fished Montana, Wyoming and Colorado rivers and streams....I actually learned to fly fish on the Yellowstone river....some grisled old guy felt bad for the kid not catching anything and really helped me out with some of the little things I didn't understand back then...my first trout on a fly rod was a 26" cut throat.....Back then there was so much pressure you needed to fish the tiniest of flies...like size 20-22....learned the benefits of downsizing that day    That old guy grabbed my size 16 gnat and pulled out a knife and hacked it to nothing...I was so worried about him wrecking my new fly....2 drifts later I was hooked up for the first time...that hacked up fly became something special to me until it fell apart.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## keks (Oct 29, 2017)

campj said:


> @cold blood Your trout are bigger than what's in most of the rivers here, with the exception of some of the spring creeks... look like some great catches! Still though, there's great fast-action fly fishing with beautiful views here in Idaho, and I love catching ten to twelve inch rainbows all day if the currents are complicated and the fish are attacking dry flies with complete abandon.
> 
> Here are my playgrounds. The kid is my ten year old daughter wrecking Fall Creek with a three weight.
> View attachment 256150
> ...


What a great environment!!

(And again I miss a heart-eyed smilie  )

I just read from page 9 I think, OMG, in what direction was this thread running! Thank you all for a breakfast with a lot of laughs .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 29, 2017)

keks said:


> I just read from page 9 I think, OMG, in what direction was this thread running! Thank you all for a breakfast with a lot of laughs .


I'm not certain that a single one of us knows. 

Btw, while we are on the topic of being so off-topic, I have a question...just something I might have noticed: 
Am I seriously the only person here who utilizes the little kitty smiley face emoji?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> Am I seriously the only person here who utilizes the little kitty smiley face emoji?


Probably yes 

A rare one to see, along with this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Oct 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> I'm not certain that a single one of us knows.
> 
> Btw, while we are on the topic of being so off-topic, I have a question...just something I might have noticed:
> Am I seriously the only person here who utilizes the little kitty smiley face emoji?


i use it sometimes!  To be honest, it is so hard to see all the teeny emojis when I pull them uo and that one stands out to me so I use it occasionally.  Plus, kitties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> Ha! Yeah, a very old photo of my aunts and grandmother on my dad's side of the family. (I was wondering if someone would notice that. Lol)


Wonder why it's put my name in the quote when it was Chris who typed that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## keks (Oct 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> I'm not certain that a single one of us knows.
> 
> Btw, while we are on the topic of being so off-topic, I have a question...just something I might have noticed:
> Am I seriously the only person here who utilizes the little kitty smiley face emoji?


For me it is YOUR personal emoji ^^. I am not lovely enough for this cute kitty  .

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Oct 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Wonder why it's put my name in the quote when it was Chris who typed that?


The same thing has happened to me a few times on here. I have no idea why the glitch occurs.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Wonder why it's put my name in the quote when it was Chris who typed that?


True! I don't know what happened for jumping out your nickname instead of mine, probably a glitch, like Leila said 








Or probably, I'm your 'Nemesis', like Dr. Jekyll  ah ah jok

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 29, 2017)

Leila said:


> just something I might have noticed:
> Am I seriously the only person here who utilizes the little kitty smiley face emoji?



That would make you the cat lady.  By some strange cosmic coincidence, I happen to have a cat named Lila.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 29, 2017)

:wideyed:

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 29, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> :wideyed:


Although you make a very good point I still have to disagree though because a tomato is a fruit and not a vegetable.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------

